# Наше творчество > Проза >  Проза и стихи  Тигры Полосатой.

## Тигра Полосатая

Для начала хотелось бы поговорить о писательском труде и привести вам свой пример литературного анализа. )))

Стивен Кинг замечательно сказал о писательском труде: это - искусство нетривиального.



"Писатель должен быть к себе в большей степени беспощаден, чем любой критик и читатель".

Это так. Резать себя нужно уметь, как говорил А.П. Чехов. И нужно это делать.
Для начала, конечно, нужно ЗНАТЬ русский (или ваш родной) язык - досконально.
Итак, давайте по порядку.

Что заставляет человека писать? 
____________________________
Что может явиться мотивом для этого труда? Ну, во-первых, желание сказать что-то СВОЁ.
Но для того, чтобы сказать СВОЁ, надо вначале выяснить - а не сказал ли уже кто-то это раньше? Кто? И - КАК сказал? ВСЁ ли уже на эту тему сказали другие, писавшие до тебя?

Вывод напрашивается сам собой: чтобы стать писателем, вначале требуется стать читателем. И не просто читателем, поглощающим всё подряд, а - читателем с критическим подходом, со способностью к анализу, надо обрести задатки литературного критика.
Так что первый совет людям, желающим стать писателями: учитесь правильно читать. Учитесь отличать литературу от графоманства.

Итак, учиться ЧИТАТЬ - это начало.

Как никто не может заставить человека писать, петь, рисовать и т.п., если он этого не желает, так же точно никто не заставит вас читать. Никто и никогда. Тут всё только по желанию. Если у вас такое желание имеется, вы полюбите главного писательского "учителя" - классическую литературу! Да-да, ту самую, что нам иногда просто безобразно преподают в школах. И даже если её вам преподают хорошо - у вас возникнет желание узнать и прочитать больше. И ещё больше, и ещё...

И в ваш мир - в ваш внутренний мир - войдут и станут вам добрыми друзьями и Сервантес, и Чехов, и Паскаль, и Пушкин, и Кант, и Лопе де Вега... и многие, многие и многие другие писатели и философы - то есть, люди, которым было что сказать миру и которые умели это делать. То есть - умели писать. Захватывающе писать!

Терпение - основа любого монотонного, изматывающего, кажущегося однообразным труда. В писательском деле без терпения ничего нельзя добиться. Так что выбор такой: или найти это терпение, обрести его, именно - заставить себя... или - не писать. То есть, не записывать свои выдумки, не облекать их в чёткую литературную форму. Иного нет и быть не может. ))

Мне повезло во многих отношениях.

С 14 лет я стала заниматься в литературном объединении, которым руководил Ю.В. Томашевский - потомок В.В. Томашевского, известного пушкиниста и исследователя творчества Грибоедова. Кроме того, Юрий Владимирович преподавал в Литературном институте и водил нас, ЛИТОвцев, на некоторые семинары, и к себе, и к другим преподавателям.

Занимались у нас там разные люди. Приходили и барды - как стоящие, так и просто рифмачи. Мы учились оценивать творчество друг друга, учились приёмам литературного анализа текстов. Это мне очень помогло в дальнейшем.
Мы беседовали о мировой литературе, делились впечатлениями от прочитанного, советовали друг другу, какие книги читать.

Да, это звучит странно - "заставить" себя писать.

Но, с другой стороны: заставить себя делать ЛЮБИМОЕ дело - это же радость. )))
Писательский труд - это такое ремесло, в котором, кроме опыта и навыков, требуются ещё и способности, талант. Увы, без этого тоже - никак.

Поэтому в Литинтституте в ходу такая шутка: "Кто не имеет писательского таланта - тому прямая дорога в критики".
И так оно и есть, в общем-то.

Писатель должен уметь быть Родителем - для самого себя, когда оценивает свой труд. А пока он пишет - он чаще Играющий Ребёнок. Хотя в процессе должен уметь присматривать за самим собой - оком Родителя. )))

---
Когда я писала по контракту, я должна была выдавать по 8 стр. в день, несмотря на самочувствие и прочее. Поэтому больше я так не работаю, одного раза мне хватило. Хотя мне предлагали - сделать серию с проходными героями.

Сейчас коммерческие издательства работают с авторами по очень жёстким контрактам. Сроки железные, короткие. За год мне предложили написать от 5 до 7 книг. Я подумала и отказалась.

Издаю за свой счёт сборники своих стихов, прозу выкладываю в Сеть. ))

------------
Режу себя - беспощадно. Выкидываю всё лишнее для сюжета, спихиваю в отдельные файлы - какая-нибудь идея, мешающая этому конкретному сюжету, может пригодиться в другой задумке, в другой вещи.

____
Писатель строит свои миры. Поэтому желательно, чтобы в реальной жизни он был наблюдателем. При этом можно находиться в эпицентре реальных событий, но помнить, что главная твоя задача - видеть и запоминать, а не просто участвовать. )))
У писателей есть свои записные книжки, как у Ильфа. ))) Практически, у всех писателей такие книжки есть.

_________
Надо помнить главное: договариваться с собой надо в пользу сюжету. ))) А не ради того, чтобы растечься мысью по древу, уйти от сюжета и любоваться удачно (по твоему субъективному мнению!) написанной фразой.

Фраза может быть отменной, а действие при этом начинает пробуксовывать, и читателю может стать скучно.

_________
Предвижу вопрос - как отличить графомана от человека с писательскими способностями?
Приёмов несколько.

Один из них таков: графоман доволен всем, что он написал. Он не видит необходимости изменить хоть слово в своём произведении. Критику не воспринимает, ему кажется, что ему просто завидуют. Всё, сотворённое им, графоман изначально считает абсолютно идеальным. Пишет много, при этом - просто описывает что-то, экшн, например. Характеры героев не продумывает, все его герои похожи друг на друга, как две капли воды, изъясняются в одной и той же манере, будь то юная девица или тёртый жизнью следователь, например.

У меня была такая автор(ша), я её тексты редактировала  - все её герои начинали любую фразу любого диалога словами: "О Боже мой!" ВСЕ. Всё время.

_______________
Далее.

Графоман умеет иногда неплохо описывать события "Он пошёл, вошёл, сел, встал, выстрелил" - так далее. Простые фразы, литературных достоинств - никаких. Простое перечисление действий. "Шёл снег. Пришла зима". 
Метафор - ноль, гипербол - ноль, слова - простые. Разговор соседей на лавочке, переданный дословно: "И тогда он..." "А тогда я..."

___________
Итак, графоман перечисляет происходящие в сюжете события, словно протокол пишет. Действие как-то движется, а вот героями графоман не занимается вообще. Они у него не развиваются. Каким был Вася Сидоров в начале повествования - таким он и остаётся до конца. До финала. Никакие события на него, героя, не влияют - влюблённость ли его, которую графоман - в лучшем случае! - опишет затёрыми словами, типа: "Он почувствовал, как у него что-то случилось в душе...", или: "Вася ощутил, что влюбляется в Катю" - всё это просто констатация того факта, что Вася влюбился в Катю.

При этом говорить Вася будет так же, как и до начала этой влюблённости делал.

Главное отличие - у графомана нет своего образного языка, и его герои не развиваются, не изменяются в течение всего сюжета.
___________
Далее.

Графоман пишет легко и... мелко. Характерами своих героев он, как уже было сказано, не занимается вообще. Исследований на эту тему, описания переживаний и сомнений героев вы от графомана не дождётесь. Герои для графомана - просто средства для развития экшена, для того, чтобы в сюжете наворачивать друг на друга как можно больше событий. Часто графоман вводит в сюжет кучу новых героев, напрочь при этом забывая об уже имеющихся.

А писатель должен хорошо себе представлять каждого героя, даже эпизодического и проходного. Даже уборщицу тётю Люсю, которая появляется в тексте на паре старниц и лишь для того, чтобы сослепу, например, затереть на полу зловещее кровавое пятно, уничтожив тем самым улику, писатель должен уметь и ввести, и описать её действия так, и дать ей такие слова, чтобы читатель ЭТУ его тётю Люсю запомнил и ни с какой другой никогда не спутал. И вывести тётю Люсю из сюжета надо так, чтобы это было естественно, а не просто забыть о ней.

Писатель отражается в каждом своём герое, это тоже надо помнить. Отражается - как того писателю захочется. И при этом каждый - Личность, непохожая на всех прочих, конфликтующая с прочими, любящая или ненавидящая прочих. В общем - живая.
А у графомана все герои - одинаковые, как горошинки, и при этом не отражениями являются, а почти что фотографическими портретами графомана. Вербально. То есть, если графоман в жизни любит произносить фразу: "Ну и дела!" - уж будьте уверены, эту фразу будут за ним повторять ВСЕ его герои.

____________
"Слабав" вещь, ты уже ничего с ней не сделаешь. Родила, так родила. Померла - так померла. Всё. Тебе захочется лабать новую...

Лабают пусть лабухи. Писатели - работают. )))
_______________
Итак.

Графоман пишет и пишет. И пишет, и пишет, и всё пишет. 
Себя не перечитывает, я уж молчу о том, что не правит.
Когда ему пытаются объяснить, что НЕ МОГУТ все герои быть одинаковыми - графоман не понимает. Он для развития сюжета может ту же тётю Люсю с артритом заставить залезть на дерево - и там её и забудет: сюжет уже поскачет дальше.

Кстати, о сюжете.

Графоман неспособен придумать полностью собственный сюжет. Поэтому его книги и кажутся похожими на многие другие, уже когда-то вами читаные. Графоман легко возьмёт эпизод откуда угодно - из книги ли, из фильма, который он видел вчера или помнит со времён розового детства - и воткнёт его в свой текст, не задумываясь. Ни об авторском праве, ни о последствиях.

Девиз графомана (один из) - "А что такое? Не хуже, чем другие, написал!"

Придумать что-то своё, отличающее его от всех прочих авторов, графоман просто не может. Ибо не умеет. Ибо не дано ему. Способностей не дано, сиречь - таланта.
Графоман - это инвалид от литературы. Увы.

_________________

Идём дальше.

КАК СОЗДАТЬ АТМОСФЕРУ?

Всем знакомо выражение, которое используют читатели: «Увлекательно пишет такой-то!.. Так и забирает! Захватывает!»

Все три слова – ключевые. Писатель увлекает читателя в созданный им мир, забирает читателя в путешествие, захватывает его внимание. Как этого добиться? Созданием атмосферы, прежде всего.

А как создать атмосферу? Как забрать читателя в этот мягкий, обволакивающий душу плен – и написать так, чтобы читатель начал сопереживать героям повествования, чтобы книжные герои – опосредованным образом, через авторский текст, слог, стиль – стали чуть ли не личными друзьями или врагами читателя?

Атмосферу создаёт отнюдь не сюжет. Сюжетная линия – это просто скелет, костяк, палочка от пирамидки, и на эту палочку писатель нанизывает разноцветные кружочки – главы, части, эпизоды повествования. Чем необычнее и ярче кружочки, чем в более индивидуальной и оригинальной манере они нанизаны автором на стержень – тем внимательнее вникает в текст читатель.

Сам собою напрашивается вывод: писать – для создания атмосферы – надо образно.
Образом может стать абсолютно всё. Это уже зависит от таланта писателя – и от его словарного запаса, от умения выстраивать ассоциативные и образные ряды, рисовать картины, вместо кисти или карандаша используя единственный инструмент писателя – СЛОВО. Писатель – тот же художник, недаром же существует литературоведческий термин - «художественная литература». Не просто «литература», а именно – «художественная»!

----------

laks_arina (13.04.2016), sa-sha76 (06.04.2016), Архимаг (06.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (09.04.2016), Лев (09.04.2016), Раисса (26.02.2017)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

ПРИМЕР ЛИТЕРАТУРНОГО АНАЛИЗА
_______________________________


Разберём простой пример. 
_________________________

Допустим, писателю надо описать всем знакомое явление: ночь.

Как бы взялся за это дело графоман? Очень просто - он бы написал примерно так: «Была ночь». Если бы он вспомнил о прилагательных (а графоманы крайне редко используют выразительные прилагательные, обычно они берут самые простые, всем привычные, невыразительные, просто констатирующие некий факт прилагательные - и «втыкают» их в текст), то фраза выглядела бы так, если убрать скобки: «Была (тёмная) ночь. На небе (ярко) светили звёзды. Дул (сильный и холодный) ветер».

ТАК атмосферу не создать, ни в этом маленьком отрывке, ни вообще в тексте. Это простая констатация фактов, ничего от себя, от своих впечатлений и переживаний графоман в текст не внёс. А переживания героя таким образом и тем более невозможно передать. Ну, ночь. Ну, тёмная. Ну, звёзды светят. Ну, ветер дует, ну, сильно дует. Читатель вряд ли испытает какие-либо эмоции по поводу того, что очередной эпизод в книге разворачивается ночью. Читателю, в общем, будет всё равно, если вместо подобного «описания» ночи такими же простыми словами графоман «изобразит» утро, скажем.

А теперь возьмём классический пример. Все знают этот отрывок, его учат наизусть в школе.

«Знаете ли вы украинскую ночь? О, вы не знаете украинской ночи! Всмотритесь в нее. С середины неба глядит месяц. Необъятный небесный свод раздался, раздвинулся еще необъятнее. Горит и дышит он. Земля вся в серебряном свете; и чудный воздух и прохладно-душен, и полон неги, и движет океан благоуханий. Божественная ночь! Очаровательная ночь! Недвижно, вдохновенно стали леса, полные мрака, и кинули огромную тень от себя. Тихи и покойны эти пруды; холод и мрак вод их угрюмо заключен в темно-зеленые стены садов. Девственные чащи черемух и черешен пугливо протянули свои корни в ключевой холод и изредка лепечут листьями, будто сердясь и негодуя, когда прекрасный ветреник — ночной ветер, подкравшись мгновенно, целует их. Весь ландшафт спит. А вверху все дышит, все дивно, все торжественно. А на душе и необъятно, и чудно, и толпы серебряных видений стройно возникают в ее глубине. Божественная ночь! Очаровательная ночь! И вдруг все ожило: и леса, и пруды, и степи. Сыплется величественный гром украинского соловья, и чудится, что и месяц заслушался его посереди неба... Как очарованное, дремлет на возвышении село. Еще белее, еще лучше блестят при месяце толпы хат; еще ослепительнее вырезываются из мрака низкие их стены. Песни умолкли. Все тихо. Благочестивые люди уже спят. Где-где только светятся узенькие окна. Перед порогами иных только хат запоздалая семья совершает свой поздний ужин».
Если разбирать этот отрывок подробно, по фразе, по каждому слову, мы выясним, какими приёмами пользовался Гоголь во время написания этого изумительного отрывка, с которого начинается цикл его повестей «Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки». Сопереживание читателя – или же отторжение, такое тоже случается – «включается» моментально. Равнодушно, для «галочки» или от нечего делать, такую фразу читать и воспринимать изначально невозможно.

Начинает Гоголь с непосредственного ЛИЧНОГО обращения к читателю: «Знаете ли вы украинскую ночь?» Это личное обращение к КАЖДОМУ человеку, взявшему в руки «Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки», сразу включает КАЖДОГО же читателя в эмоциональные переживания автора.

Что делает Гоголь дальше? Он начинает с читателем СПОРИТЬ, утверждая: «О, вы не знаете украинской ночи!»

Восклицательный знак в конце фразы усиливает её эмоциональный накал. Почему это так действует? А если бы стояла просто точка – что бы изменилось? Многое: фраза превратилась бы… в вызов читателю, как ни странно. Получилась бы констатация ложного или же ничем не подтверждённого факта – Гоголь бы просто заявил (безосновательно, подумал бы, например, украинец, думающий, что-то уж точно знает, что такое украинская ночь!), что ВСЕ читатели не знают, что такое украинская ночь. Читатели подсознательно обиделись бы – и были бы правы. А восклицательный знак – это способ выразить личные эмоции автора, способ подчеркнуть их; и – приглашение читателю разделить с автором эти эмоции.

Помните важный факт: знаки препинания – полноправные члены предложения. С их помощью передаются оттенки чувств, эмоций автора (в косвенной речи) и героев (в косвенной или прямой речи).

Третья фраза – прямое обращение к читателю, чуть ли не приказ: «Всмотритесь в неё». Разумеется, Гоголь вовсе не требует от читателя исполнения этого приказа в буквальном смысле слова – читателю не велят бросить все дела, купить билет на поезд или самолёт, ехать на Украину, дожидаться ночи и всматриваться в неё. Этот «приказ» - на самом деле, приглашение всмотреться в ту ночь, которую нам «рисует» словами Гоголь. И Гоголь делает это, поистине, замечательно, в своей неповторимой манере:

«С середины неба глядит месяц. Необъятный небесный свод раздался, раздвинулся еще необъятнее. Горит и дышит он».

Три фразы. Первая написана простейшими словами, но! Месяц-то у Гоголя – словно живое существо! Он «глядит», и не просто глядит, а – с середины неба. Написал бы так графоман? Никогда. Графоман просто констатировал бы тот факт, что «На небе светит месяц». И какое, собственно, читателю дело до того, что месяц светит? Никакого. Совсем другое дело, когда месяц «глядит» - на читателя глядит, ведь читатель уже начал всматриваться в украинскую ночь Гоголя!

«Необъятный небесный свод раздался, раздвинулся еще необъятнее».

«Необъятный» - Гоголь повторил это слово два раза во второй фразе. Зачем понадобилась ему эта тавтология? Не лишнее ли это, не графоманская ли фраза прокралась в его отрывок? Отнюдь нет. Само по себе слово «необъятный» призвано вызвать у читателя мысль о бесконечности Вселенной, о чём-то таком огромном, что невозможно объять – это слово настраивает читателя на возвышенный лад. Читатель настроился, и тут… Гоголь специально подчёркивает, что небесный свод «раздался, раздвинулся ещё необъятнее». Только-только читатель подсознательно проассоциировал первое слово «необъятный» с Вселенной, с безграничным Космосом – и вдруг пространство становится ещё больше, выше, шире; оно – мастерством писателя, благодаря его СЛОВАМ, - «раздаётся» и «раздвигается», становится «ещё необъятнее»! И невольно у отзывчивого читателя перехватывает дыхание: сама Вселенная словно раздвинулась этой украинской ночью!
«Горит и дышит он» - третья фраза в этом крошечном отрывке. Всё, дело сделано: небесный свод – живой. Он, небесный свод, становится ГЕРОЕМ этого отрывка. Раз он «дышит» - значит, он живой!

Следующая фраза:

«Земля вся в серебряном свете; и чудный воздух и прохладно-душен, и полон неги, и движет океан благоуханий».

И земля – живая! И воздух! Всё, всё этой украинской ночью живёт, дышит – вместе с автором и включённым в созерцание читателем. Всё горит, дышит, движется, нет застывших форм, всё это – СЕЙЧАС, в эту минуту, когда читатель скользит глазами по этим строкам – существует ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ. Читатель, обладающий кинематографическим восприятием, просто всё это увидит, почувствует, ощутит самого себя такой же живой частицей этой ночи.

И затем Гоголь не констатирует, а – восклицает:

«Божественная ночь! (Вселенский масштаб переживаний – объясняю я). Очаровательная ночь!»

И – начинается развитие эффекта приобщения читателя к эмоциональному переживанию автором этой очаровательной ночи. Всё показанное (а не просто описанное!) автором, всё это живое, что уже и горит, и дышит, и движется, волшебством художественного слова делается ещё живее, причём – вдруг! Гоголь, показав читателю, как:

«Недвижно, вдохновенно стали леса, полные мрака, и кинули огромную тень от себя. Тихи и покойны эти пруды; холод и мрак вод их угрюмо заключен в темно-зеленые стены садов. Девственные чащи черемух и черешен пугливо протянули свои корни в ключевой холод и изредка лепечут листьями, будто сердясь и негодуя, когда прекрасный ветреник — ночной ветер, подкравшись мгновенно, целует их. Весь ландшафт спит. А вверху все дышит, все дивно, все торжественно. А на душе и необъятно, и чудно, и толпы серебряных видений стройно возникают в ее глубине. Божественная ночь! Очаровательная ночь!» -

далее так и пишет:

«И вдруг все ожило: и леса, и пруды, и степи. Сыплется величественный гром украинского соловья, и чудится, что и месяц заслушался его посереди неба... Как очарованное, дремлет на возвышении село. Еще белее, еще лучше блестят при месяце толпы хат; еще ослепительнее вырезываются из мрака низкие их стены. Песни умолкли. Все тихо. Благочестивые люди уже спят. Где-где только светятся узенькие окна. Перед порогами иных только хат запоздалая семья совершает свой поздний ужин».

Всё стало совсем живым, выпуклым, отчётливым. Кроме деревьев, прудов, небес, месяца – появляется живое существо: соловей. И живой месяц заслушался живого соловья. И возникает село, а в селе – люди.

Всё. Лирический отрывок завершён. Атмосфера создана. Можно переходить к конкретике и начать показывать читателю героев повести. Конкретных, с именами и биографиями, разматывать нити их отношений, освещать факты из их жизни и представлять – как в театре – их приключения.

Но! Действие первого, нежного лирического отрывка, останется для внимательного, чувствующего читателя ключевым. И все герои – самые прозаические, самые даже отрицательные – будут словно посеребрены светом этого живого месяца, словно воспеты этим соловьём. И повесть, как патиной, покроется – каждая строка и каждый эпизод – этими волшебными серебряными бликами – лиричностью.

Такова сила слова, которой владеет настоящий писатель, так писатель создаёт атмосферу повествования, так он включает, задействует в душе читателя целый пласт переживаний, так писатель добивается того, что читатель видит и читает обращённый ЛИЧНО к нему текст – и испытывает при этом свои, личные эмоции, вызванные к жизни эмоциями автора, великолепным художественным, образным способом переданные читателю автором.

_________________

У меня так: я долго обдумываю кусок, увязываю его мысленно с написанным тестом и с дальнейшим развитием сюжета и характерами героев, при этом живу в реале и могу заниматься чем угодно - готовить, ходить в гости или по магазинам, вышивать и так далее. Потом, когда костяк куска выстроился, сажусь и пишу этот большой кусок, несколько дней подряд занимаюсь только им, в основном. По ходу дела записываю возникающие параллельно мысли о дальнейшем развитии повествования, в отдельный файл их кладу.
Закончила большой кусок - даю ему день-два отлежаться, потом сажусь и редактирую. Проверяю - не пригодятся ли возникшие недавно мысли? Правлю по нескольку раз каждый эпизод. Главное - не просто подобрать нужные, выразительные слова. Главное - выбросить ненужные. ))) Эпизоды, которые сами по себе ничего не значат - одна сплошная "художественность" - убираю. Вообще, режу себя беспощадно.

_____________________
Голову ломать - часть писательского труда. )))) Главное, не доламывать, делать перерывы и крутить текст в голове.

----------

Архимаг (06.04.2016), Валькирия Маруся (10.04.2016), Раисса (26.02.2017), Северяночка (06.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

А теперь - несколько моих стихотворений.
_____________________________________


Осень - нам
____________

Осень из-за спины вдруг подкралась и тронула душу.
Пальцы – тёплые, кажется, лето идёт и идёт…
Осень, знай, что я правил твоих не нарушу:
Буду молча смотреть, как звезда за звездой упадёт.

Ещё зелени много вокруг, лишь отдельные вспышки
Ало-рыжих тонов прорезают кострами листву.
Станет небо синей, опустеют скворечни на вышках,
И опустится сумрак, и вышьет морозцем канву

На коврах побуревшей листвы и на травах,
Прополощет дождями белёсое туч полотно…
Осень – время прощенья, и все мы по-своему правы,
Осень – время итогов, и нам это время дано.

Так берите от осени всё – и горячие яркие краски,
Паутинки, и высь, и сияющий этот простор!
 Осень дарит нам мудрую твёрдую правду – и сказки,
Это нам она стелет под ноги сотканный из листьев ковёр.

Это нам она дарит высокое гулкое небо,
Дарит время раздумий – о жизни, о нашей судьбе;
Ароматы ржаного, из печки домашней, вкуснейшего хлеба –
Чтобы мы не грустили,  не думали лишь о себе.

Чтобы сил набрались – для зимы и для новых событий, –
Передышку нам осень даёт, щедро делится с нами  - собой.
Как без этого жить – на минуточку вообразите?..
И коснётся вас осень прохладной и нежной рукой.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №114091107455 


Синее стекло
__________________

(Из сборника "Наследие")
-------------------------------

На фоне синего стекла
Дробился лампы свет
А мысль моя во тьму текла,
В туман прошедших лет.

Я вижу в зеркале лицо
С морщинкой меж бровей,
Я вижу локона кольцо...
Что мне поведать ей -

Той незнакомке, что глядит
Сквозь призму давних дней
И выжидательно молчит...
Что мне поведать ей?..

Что половина всех дорог
Мной пройдена давно,
И каждый "жизненный урок" -
Как старое вино;

Что Мудрость я не обрела,
Но - сохранила Смех;
А ноша - хоть и тяжела, -
Не больше, чем у всех!

Что одиночества покой
Сумела оценить
И не желаю брать с собой
Всё, что смогла забыть;

Что тихий вечер, мягкий свет
И синее стекло
Дороже всех ушедших лет -
Что было, то прошло.

И незнакомка за стеклом
Кивает головой:
- Не сокрушайся о былом -
Ты добралась домой.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082109116 


Полифония чувств
____________________

(Из сборника "Итоги")
_____________________

...Непросто, неброско, негромко, но - зримо,
Коротким ударом - как кремень о камень -
Вошла, вопрошая, ведущая "тему":
Вопрос воплощённый, но - без ударенья;
Сверкали на шее цветные каменья...

...Тянулась рука: к расплескавшимся тканым,
Двойным облаченьем лежавшим оборкам,
Но - вышло лишь вялое рукопожатье.

...Статичен слегка, статистический спутник
Представил (подпорку собой представляя),
И сердце, взбодрённое этим обманом,
Запенилось, словно от капли шампанского.

...Несвязно, никчемно, ненужно, некстати -
Слова проскользнули, как - смазаны салом! -
И - ринулся вновь ослепительный слалом
Намёков и тесных словесных "объятий"...

...Состроила брови - высоко и строго.
Дарила - кому? И дарила - себя ли?..
Наверное, только - своё отраженье,
Чья искренность тихо текла в Зазеркалье...

...О, час. О, минута... Вас больше - не надо!
Ломается проза стихов "не-размером";
Постельные ткани прикинулись пеной, 
И - спит Афродита с загаром московским...

...И только дразнящие полуулыбки
Пробудят прекрасные полувосторги;
И только прекрасные полулюбови
Притронутся прелестью полузабытой,
Призыбятся пламенем - полугорящим...


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082009830

----------

lenok_64 (13.04.2016), Архимаг (06.04.2016), Лев (09.04.2016), Левадана (12.04.2016), Марина ан (13.04.2016), Раисса (26.02.2017), Северяночка (06.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Время пока есть
________________

Рассказ
________________

     …Зелёный нарезАл круги по саду, таща за собой под ручку Белую. Змий вёл себя достаточно спокойно, разве что косил глазом, выискивая под кустами потенциальных клиентов, а вот Горячка то и дело принималась дёргаться во все стороны, то застывая и тараща дикие глаза, то предпринимая попытки вырваться из чешуйчатых лап Зелёного прародителя, очевидно, считая, что он привиделся ей в алкогольном бреду. Сивуха из яблок с древа познания Добра и Зла – сильная вещь, так что в поведении Белой ничего особо удивительного не было. Зелёный приостанавливался и терпеливо ждал, пока доченька хоть немного не придёт в себя, после чего весь их прогулочный цикл повторялся с удручающей закономерностью.
В саду было холодно и мрачно, тучи закрывали небо, словно и они, и небо были настоящими. Тень от них - в виде реальных туч - нависала надо всей Среднерусской возвышенностью.

- Ну и погодку ты сегодня гражданам подсуропил, - заметил я. – У людей выходной, всё же, а ты…

- Сделал, что мог, - ухмыльнулся Зюзя, - сами виноваты! Ось-то кто раскачал? Пусть скажут спасибо, что дождичка нет. Дней эдак на сорок!

     К сожалению, это была правда. Именно мысли и поступки людей, вкупе с разгулом самых разнообразных эмоций, привели к естественному и весьма плачевному результату: земная ось заметно разбалансировалась и буквально ходила ходуном последние два столетия, давая крен в 0,26 ангстрем чуть ли не ежедневно, описывая «восьмёрки» в стратосфере обеими своими концами. Те, кто полагает, что понятия «земная ось», «биосфера», «ноосфера» и иже с ними – чисто условные, глубоко заблуждаются. Самые что ни на есть реальные понятия. А уж 0,26 ангстрем по нашим, Вселенским, меркам - меркам Бесконечности, – величина немалая. 

- Не торопись с дождичком, Зюзя, - лениво посоветовал я. – Великое Перемирие пока что в силе.

- Но день Последней Битвы тоже никто не отменял! – парировал он.

- Не отменял, - согласился я.

     Спорить с Зюзей не хотелось, да и незачем было. Он этой ПБ – Последней Битвой – бредил чуть ли не с момента своего рождения, ибо идеалистом был – ещё почище меня. Но я-то слабости людские видел, знал назубок – и сочувствовал людям, а Зюзя рвался их всех скопом за эти слабости покарать, выдав, кому сколько причитается «горячих». А дальше – хоть трава не расти, и пусть наше начальство само разбирается, где там сколько козлищ, а где агнцев, и выкликает их пофамильно для Окончательной Регистрации.

- «Мы – санитары леса-а…» - немузыкально запел Зюзя, оглядывая меня с головы до ног дерзкими косыми жёлтыми глазами.

     Я сдержался. Что с пацаном спорить? Папаша его не затеял бы такую подростковую провокацию, зато и разговора с ним не получилось бы никакого. С Азазелло мне говорить не о чем в принципе – мы по разные точки Диаметра стоим. Пока что, слава Богу, стоим, а не воюем.

Поэтому я просто улыбнулся Зюзе и ласково спросил:

- Попить не хочешь? Горло амброзией промочить? А то что-то ты, санитар, фальшивишь…

     Зюзя оборвал свои завывания, надулся и бросил:

- Что-то ты, дядя Миша, Михал ты наш Иваныч, совсем благоразумным каким-то стал в последнее время. Ничем тебя, батенька, не прошибёшь! Стареешь, что ли?

- А надо? Прошибить? – я вздёрнул брови.

- Не знаю, - честно признался Зюзя. – Но очень хочется! Иногда.

- Хочется – перехочется, - я зевнул.

- Не скажи, - опять завёлся Зюзя. – Твоё ангельское спокойствие кого угодно из себя выведет! 

     Я промолчал, скрывая улыбку. Зюзя ещё слишком молод, чтобы понять: моё спокойствие – и есть один из факторов, почему мы с его отцом, Азазелло, уже долгое время не общаемся. Помимо того факта, что Зюзю именно мне под надзор отдали в своё время. Никто из наших с ним долго выдержать не мог, цеплял он их чем-то. А мне его ершистость – до последнего пера.

     Азазелло давно уже не пытается даже это моё спокойствие «прошибить». Чем, скажите на милость, можно оскорбить сущность личности, которая в ответ на любые твои выпады только молча улыбается, словно ты – не Демон Смерти, а жалкий комарик без жала? Поэтому свои личные вопросы ко мне Азазелло давно уже передаёт через заместителей. 

     К счастью, Зюзя к ним, заместителям, не относится. Он не в штате, просто – мой поднадзорный. А кровь-то (условно говоря) молодая бурлит, энергия и неуёмный гонор требуют выхода… Внештатный специалист по мелким пакостям – вот кто у нас Зюзя. Погоду в воскресенье отдыхающим испортить в одном отдельно взятом регионе - это да, это он может. И ещё кое-что, по мелочи. И хорошо, что больше он не может, практически, ничего. И ещё лучше – что не сможет долго… очень долго… по человеческим меркам. Да и по нашим – тоже. Бредит днём Последней Битвы – и не знает того, что вряд ли он этого дня дождётся… живым и здоровым. Папа ему – из жалости – об этом не сообщил, ну, а уж я тем более Зюзю просвещать не собираюсь. Не моё это дело… в определённом смысле – не моё. О своём будущем - касательно дня ПБ, - кстати, я тоже почти ничего конкретного не знаю, кроме одного момента, связанного лично с Зюзей. Правила у нас такие.

     Кстати, это тоже одна из причин, почему Азазелло со мной не разговаривает. Замолк он как раз тогда, когда прознал какими-то хитрыми путями, что я в курсе момента и обстоятельств предписанной заранее гибели его сына. И что приму я в них самое непосредственное участие. Видимо, Азазелло решил, что теперь ему говорить со мной не о чем. Изменить будущее я не могу – я не Он. Не Господь Бог. Меч с собой не беру, когда, по воле Его и обстоятельств, значась, помимо выполнения прочих обязанностей, Зюзиным надзирателем, должен с парнем встречаться, а больше я ничего сделать не в силах. Да и то – кто, кроме Него, знает: понадобится ли мне меч во время нашей последней – будущей – встречи с Зюзей, которая состоится задолго до дня ПБ… в которой – в битве этой - Зюзе не суждено принять участие?..

     Знает Азазелло всё это, понимает – не хуже меня. А вот простить меня – не может. Уже заранее.

     Кто знает, может, будь я на его месте, будь у меня сын, о ком я знал бы точно, что он от руки моего идейного противника погибнет – юным и, как говорят люди, подающим надежды, - может, я бы тоже не простил. Хотя, мне, вроде, и положено…

     Но не зря же я меч ношу. Не всех мне положено прощать. Не всех…

     Ладно, хватит о грустном.

     Зюзя, заметив, что я отвлёкся и ушёл в свои мысли, вытащил планшет и сейчас тихо над чем-то хихикал, глядя на экранчик.

- Что опять начудил? – спросил я, заглядывая ему через плечо.

- Гей-парад в Каире устроил! – с удовлетворением сообщил мне Зюзя. – Там сейчас та-акой мордобой начнётся! Полиция уже на подходе.

- Ну, спасибо, сынок, - вздохнул я, вставая со скамейки, - обеспечил меня, старого, работой. И что б я без тебя делал? Ворон бы пугал в облаках, разве что…

     Зелёный Змий с Белой Горячкой уже умотались куда-то, тучи над Нашим Садом немного разошлись – Зюзя все свои силёнки и внимание на Каир переключил. Я глянул вниз: на Земле, над Среднерусской возвышенностью, развиднелось, самые храбрые граждане, прихватив на всякий случай зонты, потянулись на пляжи и просто погулять потопали. 

     Зюзя – идиот молодой! Устроить гей-парад в мусульманской стране!.. Да нет… не идиот он. Это он специально. Постарался для дяди Миши, для Михал Иваныча свего разлюбезного… для меня, то есть.

- Дядя Миша, - крикнул Зюзя мне вслед, когда я направился к выходу из Сада, - а скажи-ка… завтра ты что делаешь?

- Как всегда – разгребаю ароматные следы твоих безобразий, - ответил я через плечо, идя к воротам.

     Зюзя радостно захихикал мне вслед.

- До завтра, дяденька Мишенька! – пропищал он и нахально заорал во всё горло: - «Мы – санитары-ы леса-а!..»

     Эх, молодёжь! Ладно, Равновесие с ним, в конце концов… Великое! Парень же не знает, что сам роет себе могилу…

     Я добрался до офиса пешком – время ещё было. Времени всегда много, даже больше, чем нужно, просто мало кто это понимает. Гаврила Степаныч, увидев меня, ткнул пальцем в большой монитор, висевший под потолком, и подмигнул мне:

- Ну что, Михаил, к боевому вылету готов?

- Ещё нет, но сейчас буду, - нехотя кивнул я, доставая из жаропрочного шкафа комплект боевых крыльев и меч без ножен. Ножны мне по должности положены, но я манкирую – тяжёлые они, а я не люблю летать с лишним грузом на поясе. – Они там ещё не поубивали друг друга?

- Они так и так друг друга поубивают, - не без оснований заметил Гаврила Степанович. – Ты, главное, приволоки мне… - он вгляделся в монитор, - вот этого… и вон того тоже прихвати, пожалуй. Способные ребята… Здесь от них больше проку будет, когда… Ну, ты и сам знаешь – когда именно.

     Ну да, конечно. Знаю. Что бы мы ни делали каждый день, но день ПБ незримо присутствует во всех наших мыслях, делах и разговорах. Что у нас, что у них, наших идейных противников… что у людей. Не у всех, правда, но это – дело времени, а его, я повторюсь, всегда много.

- Приволоку, Гаврюша. Можешь не сомневаться. Пиши сопроводиловки - для Него. Ну, полетел я, - и я, надев крылья и сжав в руке меч, стартовал в Каир прямо из офиса – Зюзя что-то совсем разрезвился и решил ускорить развитие событий.

     А архангелам грех отставать от какого-то мелкого беса в скорости, хотя времени у нас всех – у всех, повторю в третий раз! – пока что ещё много.

     Пока что.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №214092501144

----------

TIMOHA69 (13.04.2016), Архимаг (06.04.2016), Базилевс (07.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

"Я ухожу"
______________

рассказ
______________


     Листва в парке была рыжая, страшная – и под ногами, и на ветвях. Стояла жуткая жара. Казалось, на деревьях развешаны вырезанные из жести пластины – такой скрежет сыпался с них вместо свежего шелеста. На жёсткой сгоревшей траве листья под ногами рассыпались в сухую ржавую пыль.  Вода в пруду цвела обильной гнусной зеленью, стояла, как кисель. Даже вороны брезговали пить её. Всё было таким сухим, ломким. Всё раздражало, особенно – хриплые громкие взвизгивания неизвестно зачем приведённых в парк детей. На свежий воздух? Да в этом воздухе пыль стояла – широкими, дрожавшими сквозь солнце столбами.

     Курить было противно, не курить – ещё противнее:  появлялся мерзкий металлический привкус во рту, словно он долго сосал дверную ручку. Он сигареты хоть слюна изредка на язык набегала. Мороженое, купленное им у входа в парк, только обостряло жажду. Но он почему-то всё не вставал со скамейки, чтобы перейти через дорожку и купить в киоске бутылочку воды. Так и сидел в скупой дырявой тени сожжённых солнцем ветвей, прикуривая от  одной  сигареты другую и тщательно растирая окурки каблуком – пыль к пыли, прах к праху…

     На этой скамейке той давней зимой они как-то раз слепили маленького снеговика. Она разгорячилась, щёки её зарделись, зелёные глаза казались карими от прилива крови. Он тоже возился в снегу, с полузабытым удовольствием – с детства в снежки не играл и снеговиков не лепил, - набирая его полные руки. Они слепили забавного снежного уродца, дружно  решили, что он похож на их декана, окрестили его этим именем и оставили стоять «навечно» на скамейке. Навечно – до весны. Какой же это был курс?..  А какая была зима! Снежная, белая, свежая…

     Через несколько дней, здесь же, у этой скамейки – они пришли проведать «декана», - он и сказал, что не любит её. Сказал правду, но от этой правды у него почему-то что-то заныло, засосало в груди. Он заставил себя вскинуть глаза и взглянул ей прямо в лицо. Увидел расширенные зрачки, приоткрытый рот… она слабо улыбнулась ему – она не поняла. Пришлось ему сказать эти слова ещё раз. Она нахмурилась и вдруг отступила от него. На шаг, второй…  Движения её были замедленными, как во сне. Медленно сняла она шапку, медленно, не глядя, сгребла со спинки скамейки горсть снега. «Декан» вдруг упал и рассыпался. Медленно, с силой прижимая ладонь к лицу, она провела рукой сверху вниз, от лба до шеи, засыпав снегом воротник своего зимнего пальто. 

     Её тихое: «Почему…» - без вопросительной интонации – было ли оно всё же вопросом - или ответом? Одно это слово – и она замолчала, глядя куда-то далеко-далеко – не на него.

     Он и сам не знал – почему, знал лишь, что правда – не любит. С ней было хорошо; с ней было очень, очень хорошо. Она ему не надоедала, она была такая весёлая, она умела молчать… Что ещё? Да всё! Всё в ней было хорошо.  Но – она не сливалась с ним.

     Он спрашивал себя: может, поэтому? Поэтому – не любит? Значит, ему нужен был человек, который захотел бы не оставаться собою, а стать частью его самого? Нет, он такого тоже не хотел. Он не знал бы, что ему делать с этой внезапно появившейся частью его самого. Зачем ему ещё одна рука, нога… душа?..
Она могла по своему желанию перейти из своего мира – в его, оставаясь при этом собой. Он – не мог.

     Он пытался. Он - честно - пытался! Да, ему тоже нравились розовые облака над рекой; он ценил тихие звуки сумерек, которые она так любила, сливавшиеся с умирающим светом закатного солнца и запахом трав; он знал, что купола церквей – красивы; он отдавал себе отчёт, что бывает красив и красный кленовый лист под ногами… Он тоже всё это видел, но видел как-то иначе. А она всё это – любила.
По такому парку она могла бродить часами, и всё время он должен был быть готов к тому, что она – вдруг – побежит вперёд: захочет поднять с дорожки какую-нибудь забавную, по её словам, палочку, или подпрыгнет – неожиданно, -  чтобы коснуться рукой низко свисающих ветвей; или тряхнёт тоненькое деревце, чтобы их обоих осыпало - берёзовыми ли серёжками, каплями ли недавно пролившегося дождя… Она играла – без игры. ТАК он не мог. Она словно каждый день открывала мир заново. А для него этот мир был раз и навсегда установленной кем-то (или чем-то) данностью.

     Для неё любая лягушка, выпрыгнувшая на дорожку из пруда, была царевной. Для него – просто лягушкой.

     Она, наверное, и в этом сгоревшем от страшной летней жары парке нашла что-нибудь… своё. А его – его этот парк сейчас просто бесил!

     Она радовалась всему. Он – просто жил.

- Я ухожу, - сказал он в тот давний зимний день.

     Он и ушёл бы, но почему-то не мог сдвинуться с места. Она молчала. Он стоял, стоял, как дурак… И тогда она ушла сама. Отвернулась от него – и ушла. А на следующий день, в институте, при всех, подошла и бросила перед ним на стол, на его конспект, деньги:

- Это вам за такси на той неделе… - и назвала его по имени-отчеству.

     Он взял деньги – растерявшись, машинально. И до сих пор проклинает себя за это.

     Он не забыл её, не забудет – её оказалось невозможно забыть, вот что было самым страшным. Он не был сердцеедом, но кого-то, конечно, за прошедшие с тех пор годы,  уже успел забыть или слить в памяти с образами других людей, других женщин. А она – она всегда стояла отдельно. Возникала перед внутренним взором – в расстёгнутом зимнем пальто, с шапкой в руке. В другой её ладони был ком снега, и она медленно, с силой, проводила им по лицу, а потом – смотрела на него.
Конечно, он её не любил.

     И сейчас не любит…

     Чего он испугался тогда?

     Он не может её забыть.

     Он теперь  ничего о ней не знал. И не знал – хочет ли знать. На традиционные встречи их факультета, по традиции посещаемые выпускниками разных лет, он не ходил. Ходит ли она? Он не знал  и этого. Когда раз в полтора-два года он случайно пересекался с кем-то из однокашников – Москва – город маленький, большая деревня! – никто ему ничего о ней не говорил. И он никого о ней тоже не спрашивал.

     Один раз, через несколько лет после окончания института, он увидел её в метро. Она шла прямо ему навстречу, слегка нахмурившись, глядя себе под ноги – она была близорука. Под мышкой она несла ярко-красный пакет из какого-то фирменного магазина. И вдруг, не поднимая глаз, она резко повернулась и пошла в противоположную сторону. Увидела его? Он не знал, не знал, не…

     Иногда он с пристрастием допрашивал себя: зачем же он бывал с нею, раз не любил и с самого начала знал, что не любит? И не полюбит?

     Бывал – слово ёмкое. Они целовались, вернее, целовала она: бурно, быстро, в щеки, в губы, но больше – в щёки, как маленького, обнимая его обеими руками, прижимая к груди его макушку: чаще всего это случалось на эскалаторе – она любила становиться на ступеньку выше, поэтому и могла пригнуть его голову к своей груди. Она становилась выше, словно желая защитить его.

     Вот так он «бывал» с нею.

     Она казалась ему очень чистой девочкой. Наверное, она такой и была.

- Я ухожу, - сказал он тогда, словно камнем бросил в эту чистоту. Конечно, нелепую. Конечно, смешную. Почему это смешно, когда девочка в двадцать лет остаётся чистой? Потому что! «Бикоз», как они говаривали в институте.
Он помнил её заливистый, совершенно  детский смех, её внимательную весёлость, иногда сменявшуюся глубокой задумчивостью. В сущности, она воспринимала мир слишком уж трагически – так он думал. Поэтому и не устраивала ему сцен – после, не бегала за ним, просто больше вообще его не замечала. 

     Они проучились в одной группе  ещё два года, и ни разу – ни разу! – она не сказала ему ни слова. Проходила, как мимо стенки. Он для неё умер. 

     Он, естественно, тоже с ней никогда больше не заговаривал, но его жгло её молчание. В этом молчании ему чудилось то презрение, то страх, то – сила.

     Неужели она так сильно его любила, даже после  его слов: «Я ухожу»? Он не мог заставить себя ещё хотя бы раз посмотреть ей прямо в глаза.

     Да что же это такое, спорил он сам с собой, в чём дело, разве он был так уж виноват?! Он что – развратил её, соблазнил… поматросил и бросил?! Он пальцем её не тронул! Просто, устав «от всего этого» (от чего, знать бы - от чего?!), сказал ей правду! Что же – лгать надо было? Надо было на ней жениться (или НЕ жениться, а так…) и бросить её – через год или на следующий день, а не в тот зимний сумрачный денёк, когда они пришли к «своей» скамейке – и он вдруг решился, не выдержал больше этой… игры? Своей игры. Но во что же он с ней играл?! Он не знал. Но он играл – перед самим собой, а она… 

     Отстань от меня, говорил он кому-то, спрятавшемуся глубоко в его душе. Отвяжись от меня, я ни в чём не виноват, я сказал правду, я сделал доброе дело! Но что-то болело. Всё время. И совесть всё время почему-то принимала её облик. Вот опять: расстёгнутое пальто, шапка в руке, она проводит комком снега по лицу…

     Она вышла замуж на третьем курсе. Год ходила с кольцом, потом как-то пришла без кольца, и он из обрывков разговоров однокурсников понял, что она разводится.

     Он жадно вглядывался в её лицо: искал следы «опыта»… и не находил ничего. Разве что она немного побледнела и реже смеялась теперь. Курить?.. Она и раньше курила, она просто стала курить чуть больше и в перерыве между парами, выходя в институтский дворик, иногда доставала из сумочки сразу две сигареты.

     Чего же она от него хотела, если у них не было «этого», спрашивал он себя. Вопрос буквально приводил его в исступление – он никак не мог найти ответ. Что ей было от него нужно? Может быть, это как раз она хотела, чтобы он с ней слился? Не бывает такого… да и что в этом хорошего? Жить словно в двух пространствах одновременно, смешивать их, лепить из них одно…Чтобы «и в радости, и в горе»… Зачем?!

     А сейчас у него – что: радость или горе, все эти годы? И при чём тут вообще она, ведь столько лет прошло… десять… нет, уже двенадцать. Что же – он так и будет до самой смерти, случайно оказываясь в этом парке, вспоминать снеговика-«декана» и всё остальное? И не только в парке. Воспоминание о том зимнем дне, последнем их общем дне, приходило – нет! –  коварно  набрасывалось на него в самые неподходящие моменты.  На работе, во время отпуска, когда он уезжал в очередную экзотическую страну, во время встреч с немногими приятелями, когда они «оттягивались» в каком-нибудь клубе или играли в боулинг… Воспоминание это понемногу заполняло всё его существование, оно стало привычно-болезненным, как хронический невроз. Если бы он хотя бы женился на ком-нибудь и завёл детей, может быть, оно, воспоминание распроклятое,  оставило бы его в покое. ОНА оставила бы его в покое, наконец! Но он не знал – помогло ли бы ему даже это.
А вот вопрос: если он когда-нибудь всё же её забудет – станет ли ему от этого легче?

     «Я ухожу», - сказал он тысячу лет тому назад. Почему же он всё время возвращается?

     Он решительно встал со скамейки. Достал сигарету, закурил. Заглянул в пачку, увидел, что она пуста, смял, бросил в урну и решительно зашагал к выходу из парка, как человек, внезапно вспомнивший о чём-то очень важном  и срочном.

     У ворот парка, в песочнице,  играла маленькая девочка лет пяти-шести. У неё было ярко-красное пластмассовое ведёрко,  она то насыпала в него песок маленьким совочком, то высыпала  обратно в песочницу. Она посмотрела на быстро идущего куда-то «дядю», широко раскрыв глаза, с робкой и одновременно весёлой улыбкой на разрумянившемся личике. Он встретился глазами с её взглядом и, вдруг споткнувшись на ровном месте, остановился, не дойдя нескольких шагов до ворот.
Почему эта девочка так на него смотрит? Неужели все дети ТАК смотрят? Почему у взрослых людей – и у себя… в зеркале… - он ни разу не видел такого открытого, прямого,  дружелюбного взгляда… ЕЁ взгляда?

     У неё был такой же точно взгляд: немного наивный, какой-то… да – «круглый», как у этой маленькой девочки. Она всегда смотрела так – с робкой и одновременно весёлой улыбкой, словно ожидая праздника и немного боясь, что этот праздник вдруг кто-нибудь испортит… Словно точно не знала: хороший перед ней человек или не очень… но, наверное, всё-таки, хороший. 

     Она же просто была ребёнком, вдруг понял он. Вот оно что! Она была… маленькая! А он сказал ей, что не любит… разве можно было сказать такое - ребёнку?  Она НИЧЕГО  не хотела от него, понял он. Она хотела просто «дружить»… потому что для неё тогда слова «дружить» и «любить» означали почти одно и то же… Не оттолкни он её тогда – может быть, они так и остались бы друзьями. Просто близкими друзьями! Она бы, может быть,  полюбила – позже – кого-то другого,  уже взрослой любовью, вышла бы замуж… а он мог бы сохранить эту дружбу… просто дружбу их сохранить… а он сам лишил себя этой дружбы – так жестоко, так безжалостно.  Она и не претендовала на его свободу! Она ни разу ни на что не намекала! Она не требовала ни постели, ни брака! Она просто его любила, и всё! Она просто хотела его видеть – как можно чаще, и вместе гулять, и ходить в кино, и лепить снеговиков, и есть на улице мороженое… и так далее… и вся эта романтика, казавшаяся ему дешёвой и ненужной, была тем настоящим, что он потерял – по собственной воле! Она… 

     Он обернулся и незрячими глазами отыскал  на берегу пруда скамейку, на которой когда-то, давным-давно, стоял их снеговик  - «декан».

- Я ухожу… - прошептал он неизвестно кому, уже всё понимая, уже зная точно, что опять придёт сюда – завтра же, и что теперь будет ходить сюда долго, очень долго и очень часто… может быть, всю жизнь.

     Маленькая девочка, игравшая в песочнице, улыбнулась, выбралась на дорожку и побежала прочь от «дяди», размахивая ярко-красным ведёрком и чему-то смеясь.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №214092501126

----------

sa-sha76 (06.04.2016), TIMOHA69 (13.04.2016), Архимаг (06.04.2016), Базилевс (10.04.2016), Левадана (12.04.2016), Тамара 379 (13.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

История одной жизни
___________________
рассказ 
___________


     Жила-была свинья.


     Не то чтобы она была свинья свиньёй, но – в молодости особенно – свинства в ней было столько же, сколько в любой другой свинье, то есть – в самый раз.


     Поросячье детство её прошло так же, как и у её сосвинцев:  блаженное лежание на брюшке в тёплой бархатной навозной жижице, чмоканье-чавканье  и  урчанье животом при поедании сперва материнского молока, затем - бурачков и картофельных хрумких очистков из мелкой широкой колоды.


     Поздней осенью и зимою, правда, то и дело возникала регулярная опасность быть поданной к хозяйскому столу на большом, красиво расписанном - мейсенскими фарфоровых дел  мастерами -   блюде. Обязанность неприятная, не говоря уж о том, что во рту при этом надо было бы ещё и яичко либо лимон удерживать. Впрочем, когда кто-то из братцев или сестриц нашей героини  (а было их несъедаемое в обозримом будущем множество)  исчезал в недрах загадочного помещения, именуемого «кухней», ухваченный за брыкливую заднюю ножку властною жаркою рукою дипломированной кухарки, нанятой хозяевами  -  для ублажения желудков собственных и гостевых  -  за бешеные деньги, другие свинки, повизжав малость (для порядка и чтобы выказать благоговейный страх перед высшими силами)  и порскнув по тёмным углам,  к моменту подачи  тою же кухаркой вожделенных помоев забывали об этом неприятном происшествии и урчавкали сочными бурачками с глубоким чувством  неизменного желудочного восторга.


     Нашей же свинье повезло. Ещё когда она была молочно-розовым поросёнком с маленьким курносым пятачком, её решено было оставить на какое-то время нетронутой  -  в целях  улучшения породы. Свинья не могла бы самостоятельно определить, какими глубинными причинами вызвано было решение хозяев, однако одно её ухо было отмечено особым знаком – круглым чёрным пятнышком, коего ни у кого из её сосвинцев не имелось. Так что и сама свинья, и её коллеги по скотному двору дружно решили, что сие обстоятельство и спасает  до поры, до времени от каких-либо посягательств представительницы высших сил – хозяев -   то есть, от цепких рук великолепно-властной кухарки на пухлые её окорока.


     Так бы и жила себе свинушка, производя на свет Божий с примерно-природной регулярностью всё новые и новые партии розовеньких кандидатов на роли сосисок и сальца-шмальца, если бы не один совершенно нетипичный  для всей свинской породы случай, коренным образом повлиявший на её грядущую копчёно-окороковую судьбу.


     На скотном дворе, в углу, у забора, под старой ракитой, имелась огороженная особой оградкой куча полусъедобного, вечно преющего мусора, именуемого по-научному компостом. То и дело в куче  появлялись весьма соблазнительные прибавления. Юные свинки имели обыкновение после плановой кормёжки совершать в том направлении променад – и воздухом подышать можно, и,  глядишь, в неистощимо-прекрасной куче что-нибудь да отыщется деликатесное:  половинка лишь слегка зазеленевшей булки, изрядный кусок заплесневелого сыра либо куриные потрошки.


     Наша героиня тоже любила это соблазнительное местечко и частенько инспектировала его, придирчиво морща аристократический курносый пятачок. И вот как-то раз, проходя мимо кучи – не так, чтобы специально, скорее, по укоренившейся привычке, ибо на тот момент свинка была вполне сыта, - заметила она там нечто непонятное.


     У одного  края компостного всхолмья, там, где в мелкой лужице обыкновенно застаивалась дождевая вода, получавшая от соседства с кучей все свойства изысканного густого соуса, выглядывала из-под земли зелёная упругая ветка, усыпанная маленькими  коричневыми комочками.


     Подойдя поближе, свинья наша, опять же, скорее, по привычке, мимоходом понюхала растение – и как-то насторожилась.


     Ничего, похожего на этот лёгкий, почти неуловимый аромат, ей до сих пор унюхивать не доводилось.


     Она знала, как должны пахнуть цветы, росшие на клумбах за забором, отделявшим скотный двор от хозяйского сада. Умела даже различать запахи тюльпанов и гвоздик, высоко ценимых её хозяевами за их неизменные продавательно-покупательные способности. Равно и запахи роз и некоторых прочих экзотических цветов были свинье знакомы и особенно её не волновали. Но тут было нечто иное.


     Слегка даже и раздражённая, свинья решила подождать до тех пор, пока непонятное растение не развернёт свои до поры дремлющие почки, и посмотреть, уж не та ли эта знаменитая «свиная травка», о коей среди свинского населения скотного двора ходили весьма тёмные и в достаточной степени туманные легенды. В этом случае, о появлении на их территории зловредного растения следует немедля доложить, куда следует.


     Говаривали старые, умудрённые бурачно-жарковным течением жизни хавроньи и боровы, что, попробовавши хоть разочек погрызть эту травку, свинья быстро и необратимо  «портилась»: начинала вести себя странно и вызывающе, кусала и лягала копытцами невинных сосвинцев своих, становилась буйной и, не будучи в силах разъяснить ни самой себе, ни старейшинам свиного племени   сокровенных смыслов своего дикого поведения, в итоге набрасывалась даже на  неприкосновенную особу госпожи кухарки, пытаясь  укусить её за твердокаменные мясистые ляжки. Словом,  свинья, отведавшая загадочной «свиной травки», быстро впадала в непонятное и, увы, необратимое бешенство.


     Милосердная кухарка,  обнаружив зловещую перемену в поведении  заболевшей свиньи, скоренько избавляла её от несвойственных и совершенно ненужных её породе мучений: накидывала  на голову дико визжавшей хрюшки  тёмный плотный вонючий мешок, быстрым шагом уносила брыкавшуюся пациентку   в кухню   и готовила  из неё очередной деликатес для хозяев -  согласно высшим гастрономическим канонам. Что, конечно, и для самой занемогшей свиньи, и для её коллег по скотному двору являлось наилучшим исходом дела.


     Страшно, одним словом! Страшно жить, господа, страшно жить на этом свете…


     Но, поскольку желания немедленно съесть упругую зелёную ветку у нашей героини не возникло – а старейшины строго предупреждали всех неразумных, сующих пятачки куда не просят, что  стремление поскорее отведать эту опасную «свиную травку» у любого представителя свинской породы   возникает просто-таки  необоримое! – о находке своей она решила до времени никому не говорить и непонятное растение  никому не показывать. А вдруг это – обыкновенная, к примеру, резеда… или та же роза, проросшая сквозь щель в заборе? Какой-нибудь новый вид, высаженный хозяевами на клумбах в предвкушении роста доходов от продаж  душистых разноцветных цветочных охапок, поставляемых ими закупщикам сего товара? Свинья не хотела давать обществу повода для сплетен и насмешек, ибо являлась  -  в определённом во всём, кроме сроков,  -  смысле слова    элитой среди населения  свинарника.


     Так что она умолчала обо всём. Чай, не дура, сама во всём разберётся! Беспокоить старейшин совершенно нет причин, тем более, что она и сама с начала этого года  входит в их число.  А если кто-то из её сосвинцев случайно сюда забредёт одновременно с нею – тогда и выяснится: «свиная» ли травка  эта зелёная упругая штука или нечто вполне безобидное. Не на себе же ей, элитной свинье, эксперименты ставить и бешенством заболевать, верно ведь, господа?..


     В начале лета, в первых днях июня, растение начало просыпаться. Комочки коричневой лиственной плоти посветлели и набухли, стебель налился до макушки всеми животворными соками земными и, казалось, так и рвался вверх, желая вырасти поскорее и открыть миру свои тайны. Замерцали над вывернувшимися краешками почек синие лёгкие тени, усилился непривычный запах, зашевелились под свежим ветерком тонкие белые оборочки пуха, укрывавшие под своими невесомыми пёрышками что-то тонкое и нежное…


     Свинья приходила к куче по утрам, сразу после завтрака.  Коллеги и так всегда оказывали нашей  элитной свинье, оставленной для улучшения породы, уважение, а уж с начала этого года, после присвоения ей ранга старейшины, променады свои совершали к компостной куче исключительно после обеда, дабы ни в чём ей не мешать.  Только юные бессмысленные поросята могли бы попасться ей на  пути к компостной куче, но старейшины строго наказали неразумным деткам:  днём – на здоровье, куда хотите, туда и порскайте, а утром в ту сторону – ни копытцем: в эту пору туда прогуливается  Элитная.


     Так что эксперимент нашей свинке всё же пришлось поставить на себе. Пригласить с собою кого-то для инспекции растения означало бы дать обществу повод к распространению ненужных толков и слухов, а – зачем? Для неё даже боровов - с целью производства на свет Божий молочных поросят - привозили издалека:  своими собственными свиньями мужеского пола хозяева не были в этом отношении полностью удовлетворены. 


     Да: имеются, имеются-таки в избранности и отдельности некоторых лиц и плюсы свои, и минусы. Такова уж эта жизнь!


     Приходила к компостной куче наша свинка, никем не обеспокоенная,  и с каким-то опасливым любопытством разглядывала растение, принюхиваясь – осторожно! – к незнакомому, неизменно усиливавшемуся с каждым днём лёгкому запаху.


     И вот, наконец, настал день, когда облетели белые оборочки пуха, раскрылись до конца коричневые чашечки почек, дунул ветерок – и засинели на упругом зелёном стебле мелкие полупрозрачные лепестки.


     Как раз в то утро Элитная несколько замешкалась. К хозяевам приехали родственники, и посему среди скотско-птичьего населения  возникло некое нехорошее оживление. Визжали – о, как безнадёжно-прощально! - влекомые в недра обширной, полной самой современной техники, кухни побледневшие от столь радикальной перемены в своей  судьбе поросята; разноцветный, как работа в стиле пэчворк,  толстый  осанистый петух провожал своих несомых вниз головами, трепыхавших в последней истомной неге крыльями подруг оптимистическими вскукарекиваниями -  зная твёрдо, насколько это возможно в условиях жизни сей, что уж его-то самого съедят лишь в случае самой что ни на есть повальной голодухи, а такое вряд ли возможно при условиях расчётливо-рачительного ведения хозяйства; и блеяла жалобно и попусту шелковошкурая ухоженная корова, из сочного вымени которой безжалостно выдаивали последние капли утаённого ею - для своего слюнявого глупого сыночка-телёнка  - молока.


     Устав от всей этой ненужной светской суеты и вполне справедливо заключив, что для неё лично время ещё не пристало, свинья наша решила удалиться  к своей прогулочно-закусочной компостной куче и взглянуть, не расцвело ли наконец непонятное растение, и не следует ли уже ей поскорее доложить об этом факте по инстанциям?..


     Уже издали заметила она остренькими маленькими глазками, что срок настал. Растение покрылось неизвестными свинке синими цветочками, и тихий звон вдруг долетел до перламутрово-прозрачных ушек Элитной, одно из которых было отмечено спасительным пятнышком.


     Подойдя поближе, свинка  уже совершенно отчётливо услышала тонкие звоночки синеньких цветочных чашечек-капелек. Аромат, усилившись, облёк её курносый пятачок душистым облачком. Чихнув, свинья глубоко вдохнула его – и вдруг почувствовала такую   радость, такую неизведанную ею прежде   лёгкость, ни в коей мере не похожую на то сытно-дремотное состояние, которое неизменно сообщалось её натуре  после вкушения вкусных помоев. 


     Она внезапно ощутила себя  чем-то бОльшим, нежели просто свиньёй, пусть и элитной, но всё же… всё же, в грядущем - неизбежно обречённой быть поданной на хозяйский стол. И  неважно:  с яйцом либо лимоном в сваренном в кипятке курносом её пятачке, на большом блюде заморских фарфоров,  или же в виде тонко напластанного слезящегося сала на множестве маленьких тарелочек от тех же – или от иных  фирм-производителей – фарфоров же…


     Свинье вдруг захотелось взглянуть на небо. Обыкновенно смотреть на него не возникало у неё никакой необходимости, ибо общее состояние и глубина луж на скотном дворе ясно показывали, какая нынче стоит погода и где лучше будет провести день – на солнышке, возлежа в луже, или в тёплом сумрачном родном свинарнике.


     Элитная задрала к небу аристократический пятачок и увидела, что небо – такое же синее, как и эти звенящие штучки на зелёном стебле, и   бегут в вышине пушистые белые облачка, похожие на облетевшие с растения пушинки, и  весело подмигивает ей сквозь пушистые тельца облачков румяное солнышко. А звон «штучек» - она не ведала, что называются эти цветы колокольчиками – слился в раковинках её перламутровых ушек с птичьим заливистым щебетом.


     Свинья увидела и птиц: то играя, то ссорясь и мгновенно забывая о минутных размолвках,  они веселыми стайками перелетали с ветки на ветку, то садясь на старую ракиту, росшую у компостной кучи, то кружа над нею в сине-белой вышине. И даже жаворонка увидела она: маленьким серым комочком он взмыл вдруг откуда-то из гущи посевов, завис, еле заметно шевеля кончиками крыльев, в сине-белой прозрачности неба,   осыпая всю землю  пульсирующими трелями  маленького, но такого звонкого птичьего  восторга.


     Свинья обернулась – и увидела привычный, знакомый ей с детства - до последнего уголка -  скотный двор, свежеокрашенные  стены родного уютного свинарника; увидела копошившихся в навозе белых курочек и гордого петуха, застывшего на обрубке бревна с по-генеральски вздёрнутой цветной головкой; увидела она и корову, пускавшую с влажной розово-серой губы тягучие зелёные струи – до самой земли… Увидела она и сосвинцев, коллег и родичей своих: радуясь окончанию утренней ловильно-закусочной суеты, они степенно возлежали в мелких широких лужах, выставив  из них свои упитанные, лоснящиеся, пока ещё - сырые  окорока.


     И таким вдруг маленьким показался Элитной её родной двор, и таким высоким и чистым было над нею небо, что она всхрюкнула тоненько, еле слышно, и к её чёрному копытцу, измазанному навозной жижицей, упала крошечная блестящая слезинка. 


     Свиньи рАзом поднялись из лужи, пропуская вперёд старейшин, и заспешили к своей обеденной колоде, куда кухарка только что выплеснула ведро дымящихся духовитых помоев. Завопили истошно куры, подняв невообразимую суету: щедрой – но беспощадной в будущем – рукою кухарка сыпанула им пыльно-золотистого пшена.


     А наша свинка всё стояла перед растением с синими, тихо звеневшими колокольчиками. У неё и аппетит-то словно бы пропал начисто.  Она уже поняла, что никакая это не «свиная травка»  с неотразимым для любой свиньи вкусом, ибо ей хотелось не съесть немедленно непонятное растение, а лишь стоять и стоять вблизи от него, вдыхать его лёгкий, почти неуловимый аромат и слушать, слушать, слушать перезвон маленьких синих «штучек».


     И ещё – поняла наша элитная свинья, что не сможет она больше жить, как жила с рождения: в испарениях изобильных вкусных помоев, не сможет просто лежать в родной  тёплой бархатной луже, рожать то и дело сосисочно-сальных розовых поросят и блаженно засыпать, чувствуя, как в её набухшие, полные сладкого молока сосцы тычутся их крохотные  мягкие пятачки.


     Ей открылся какой-то совсем иной смысл, иной цвет, вкус и запах жизни. На секунду показалось ей даже, что она – птичка, и может улететь из этого скотного двора, такого маленького по сравнению с необъятным высоким небом. Она даже попробовала подпрыгнуть и взлететь, но из этого, к сожалению, ничего не получилось.


     Тогда свинья легла возле ракиты, у подножия растения, и прямо в её отмеченное чёрным круглым пятнышком ушко полился тоненький синий перезвон.


     Долго слушала этот перезвон свинья, весь день, до вечера, вдыхала чудесный запах, и скатывались порою с её маленьких глазок прозрачные круглые слезинки.


     Наступил вечер, стало заметно прохладнее. Элитная давно уже чувствовала холод,  даже сквозь заботливо нарощенные  попечениями хозяев жировые подушечки на боках.  Со вздохом встала она на занемевшие от долгого лежания свиные ножки и медленно побрела к свинарнику, то и дело оборачиваясь и ловя прядающими ушками затихавший в вечернем сумраке перезвон. Он решила прийти к растению на следующее утро, рано-рано, ещё до кормления, она знала, что уже не сможет быть больше нигде, только рядом с этим чудесным стеблем со «штучками» цвета неба, открывшим ей, какой же маленькой и сытно-бессобытийной  была её прежняя жизнь.


     Всё лето, каждый день, с раннего утра, светило ли солнце или лил дождь, приходила свинья к своему заветному цветку. Она похудела, пухлые окорочка её превратились в плоские пласты обвисшей кожи, ибо, если и ела она казавшиеся ей ранее такими восхитительными помои, то – как-то механически, словно бы по обязанности.


     Свиное общество вначале  взволновалось было. Старейшины отрядили доверенных лиц проследить за Элитной – уж не ест ли она тайком запретную полулегендарную «свиную травку», ни взбесится ли со дня на день, не грозит ли обществу опасность в виде покусания, нападения иподтишка с целью затоптать кого-либо из коллег копытцами  и прочего?.. 


     Разведчики исправно наблюдали за нашей свиньей несколько дней с безопасного расстояния и по итогам следствия донесли:  нет, ничего такого Элитная не ест. Она теперь вообще мало ест, на диету села, видимо. Но: по скотному двору с помрачённым взором не разгуливает, на сосвинцев не бросается, нападать на кухарку намерений явно не имеет. Лежит на одном месте целыми днями, возле  компостной кучи – видимо, даёт всем понять, что желает остаться одна и употребить кучу по собственному усмотрению. Жалко, конечно, кучи, но престиж Элитной… и вообще… их всех и так вкусно закармливают. До самого, можно сказать, отвала. А что Элитная при этом стала вялой и похудела – так это её личное дело, и не стоит вмешиваться в суверенную внутреннюю жизнь одной отдельно взятой свиньи. Тем более – элитной, оставленной для улучшения породы, пусть даже вся эта «порода» уже заметно обвисла на её хребте и заметно поистончилась. На том общество и успокоилось.


     Хозяева недоумевали – что такое приключилось с их надеждой? Они давали свинке витамины, вызвали к ней лучшего ветеринара, испугавшись, что болезнь её может оказаться заразной, опасной для всех прочих кандидатов в сально-мясные запасы. Ведь Элитная даже на боровов, привозимых к ней издалека, перестала реагировать! А ведь совсем ещё не старая!


     Элитная покорно ела помои с витаминными добавками и даже позволяла делать себе уколы, но мало дела ей было до этого. И ничего  из суперсовременных ветеринарных средств восстановления здоровья ей не помогло.


     Наступила осень. И вот – в один день – разом закрылись и легко упали на занесённую первым мокрым снежком землю хрупкие звонкие «штучки»-колокольчики. Свинья постояла над синими лепестками, бережно подгребла ослабевшими свиными ножками прелые листья к корням растения и пошла в свинарник, вздыхая и запасаясь терпением до весны. Только предвкушение радости следующего цветения  поможет ей перетерпеть  долгую святочно-застольно-помоечную зиму, думала Элитная.


     По дороге к свинарнику встретила свинья кухарку, выискивавшую опытным глазом очередную жертву. И по взгляду, которым окинула её кухарка, наверняка, просвещённая в этом отношении хозяевами, Элитная – бывшая элитная! – поняла: нет, не дожить ей до весны.  Холодец выглядывал из глаз кухарки, и на весь скотный двор разило от неё запахом чеснока.


     Свинья как-то даже и не очень расстроилась, мимолётно удивившись тому, что она почти не отреагировала на палаческий взгляд кухарки. В конце концов, для того и оставили ей на какой-то, мимолётный по сравнению с Вечностью, срок несъеденной, чтобы съесть когда-нибудь потом. Значит, пришло теперь и её время. Жаль только, что не встретит она весну, не увидит  следующим летом синеньких «штучек», не услышит тоненького перезвона, и жаворонка не услышит, и не увидит неба, и не вдохнёт аромат чудесного растения с синими цветами, названия которых  она так и не узнала…


     Впрочем, нельзя же получить в этой жизни абсолютно всё. А вот платить за всё полученное – ой, как приходится!


     Кухарка подошла к Элитной, что-то пробормотала себе под нос и косвенным движением занесла над свинкой безошибочно-ухватистую, распаренную вечной готовкой руку. 


     Свинья подумала:  устроить вот сейчас ей, безжалостной, напоследок дикую гонку по всему двору – с визгом порскающих из-под ног поросят и бешеным квохтаньем кур, с опрокидыванием сельскохозяйственного и просто хозяйственного инвентаря, с регулярными падениями кухарки в лужи и разносящимися по всему двору проклятиями по её личному адресу – адресу  бывшей элитной свиньи? Нет. Не стоит перед смертью так позориться. Она ведь с рождения знала свою судьбу насквозь, просто не хотела задумываться об этом. Пусть их… на здоровье, как люди говорят.


     Так что свинка наша лишь тяжело вздохнула – и позволила кухарке ухватить себя за отощавшие бока. Уносимая  в кухню, взглянула она – в последний раз! – в опущенное, пригнутое осенью к самой земле небо.


     И подумала: «Самое главное в своей жизни я всё же видела…»


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №214092402029

----------

TIMOHA69 (13.04.2016), Архимаг (06.04.2016), Лев (09.04.2016)

----------


## Архимаг

> Холодец выглядывал из глаз кухарки,


Точно подмечено :)

----------

Тигра Полосатая (06.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Уважаемый Лев, муж - Архимаг - мне сказал, что вы написали музыку на его стихи. Я уже послушала песню, замечательно! ))) У меня есть несколько песенных текстов, я их скоро выложу. Если они вас заинтересуют в плане написания музыки, я буду очень рада!

----------

laks_arina (13.04.2016)

----------


## Валькирия Маруся

> У меня так:


Тигра, так интересно попасть на "творческую кухню"!  Мы, читатели - обыватели, уж  видим конечный продукт, когда блюдо уже приготовлено, а меня всегда интересовали и ингредиенты, и технология и сам процесс!!! Спасибо, зачиталась прям!

Подпишусь на Вашу темку. 
Прочитала еще не всё. А здесь вообще можно писать свои коменты? Или лучше не надо?

----------

Тигра Полосатая (10.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Тигра, так интересно попасть на "творческую кухню"!  Мы, читатели - обыватели, уж  видим конечный продукт, когда блюдо уже приготовлено, а меня всегда интересовали и ингредиенты, и технология и сам процесс!!! Спасибо, зачиталась прям!
> 
> Подпишусь на Вашу темку. 
> Прочитала еще не всё. А здесь вообще можно писать свои коменты? Или лучше не надо?


Пока можно здесь. )) Я, наверное, создам отдельную тему для обсуждений, после модераторы могут перенести туда комментарии.

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Несколько песенных текстов.


Посвящается Александру Розенбауму
----------------------------------------------

"Где та любовь?.."
___________________


1. Где та любовь, которой нет со мною рядом
В этой ночи?
Кто откроет мне эту дверь, если я
Потеряю ключи?

2. Снова я иду вперёд, и где-то там, вдалеке, мелькает
Ваш силуэт.
Кто Вы? Как Вас зовут? Где Ваша душа?
Сколько Вам лет?..

3. Кто всегда один и даже среди близких друзей
Одинок,
Знает, как долог путь до звезды, как он пленительно
Далёк...

4. Я прошу рассвет и тёплый май в облаках Вам передать
Привет.
Я не услышу в ответ ничего - но хорошо, что не услышу:
"Нет".

5. Как же задать Вам один, очень важный и срочный,
Вопрос?
Я же Вас до сих пор не нашёл, я был один, как всегда, - как пёс,
А под окном кто-то тихо 
Прошёл...

6. Я солю яичницу и чай допиваю, а он давно 
Остыл.
Кто Вы? Как Вас зовут? Где Вас искать? Я снова это
Забыл...


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082109182 

_____________________


Посвящается БГ - Борису Гребенщикову
-------------------------------------------------

"Небо"
__________


Светлана Догаева


1. ... И ещё раз увидеть Небо
И запеть в ожиданьи разлук.
Я люблю быть там, где ни разу я не был,
Чтоб в ночи оставалось лишь мелькание рук.

ПРИПЕВ

И тогда я вернусь
К этим каменным стенам
И узнаю, чем пахнет рассвет.
Я люблю быть там, где ни разу не был,
Я хочу быть там,
Где меня нет.

2. ... И я пойму, куда и зачем летал,
Когда достану ваши пули из крыла.
Сидите по домам!
Там много люстр и тепла!
Но Солнца - нету там.

ПРИПЕВ


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082109162 

_______________


Москва, ты - мой Париж...
_________________________

Посвящается барду Александру Щедринскому
_____________________________________________

1. Парадность площадей,
Бульваров стройный ряд,
Дворов твоих простой
И будничный наряд -
Всё это ты, Москва, 
Мне даришь много лет,
И в каждом огоньке - 
Твоей улыбки след.

ПРИПЕВ 1

Москва, ты - мой Париж,
И Лондон, И Берлин,
Как много городов
Слились в тебе в один!

2. По улице ночной иду,
Но ты не спишь,
Ты в тёплой тишине
Со мною говоришь,
И, где бы я ни шёл,
Найдётся хоть одно
Зажжённое тобой 
Для путника окно.

ПРИПЕВ 1

3. Как женщине, тебе
В любви признаюсь я,
Куда б ни занесло -
Всегда к тебе вернусь,
Мой город, изменить
Тебе не в силах я,
Я растворён в тебе,
Частичка я твоя.

ПРИПЕВ 2

Ты шёпотом листвы
Со мною говоришь, 
Москва - ты мой Берлин,
И Лондон, и Париж...


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082109220

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Поскольку я не только лирико-сатирический поэт (так уж вышло! :Grin: ), но и писатель-юморист, покажу свои иронические рассказы. 

Когда-то я занималась интегральной йогой по методике Шри Ауробиндо. А потом начали у меня сочиняться иронические причти о нём.

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 1
___________________________________


Шёл однажды Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму. А там все сидят и молчат. Молчат и сидят в позе лотоса. А потом все вдруг встали - и приняли асану номер один. Потом - номер два, три... двенадцать... 56749№?4% и так далее.

Шри Ауробиндо рассердился и сказал им:

- Глупые вы! Надо чакры сверху открывать, прямо из темечка, во как! - и лёг в позу трупа.

Все собрались вокруг него, встал каждый в любимую асану, и ждут - чего теперь будет?

А ничего не было - заснул Шри Ауробиндо. 

Постояли все в асанах, постояли - и тоже спать пошли. И ворчали, что только время на этого Шри потеряли, могли и пораньше спать пойти, не мучиться ожиданием фиг знает чего!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215082101066


Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 2
____________________________________


Шёл как-то Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму и видит: все лежат в позах трупа. Лежат и молчат. А кое-кто даже и похрапывает.

Рассердился Шри Ауробиндо и говорит:

- Ах вы, бездельники! Чего это вы по всему ашраму валяетесь, ничего не делаете, только храпите?! А ну, марш в сад, цветы поливать!

- Отвали, Шри, - сказали ему те, кто просто лежал, а не храпел. - Мы темечки проветриваем, не мешай! Иди сам и поливай цветы, раз ты такой активный сегодня!

И пошёл Шри Ауробиндо в сад, и потащил сразу три тяжёлых лейки с водой, и ворчал всю дорогу:

- Научил дураков на свою голову чакры открывать, идиот... Теперь они вообще работать откажутся!..


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215082101074

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 3
_______________________________


Шёл как-то Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму. Смотрит - а там нет никого! Ни в позе лотоса никто не сидит, ни в асане никто не стоит, и даже цветочки никто не поливает!

Испугался Шри и лёг в позу трупа. Не помогло - никто не появился.

Ещё больше испугался Шри и начал в разные асаны вставать, садиться и ложиться. Не помогло - никто не пришёл.

Совсем испугался Шри Ауробиндо и принялся бегать по всему ашраму, как ненормальный, заглядывать под коврики и скамейки и громко звать всех:

- Где вы, дурачьё непросветлённое?! Неужели вы бросили меня, своего учителя, тут совсем одного?!

И было Шри Ауробиндо явление. И этим явлением был звук. И звуком был голос, долетевший до Шри Ауробиндо откуда-то со стороны. И услышал Шри такие слова:

- Эй, Шри! Дуй к нам, мы все на пляже, погода - просто супер! Айда с нами купаться!

И тут Шри Ауробиндо понял, что не всё на свете так уж страшно, и не бросили его ученики. И пошёл он на пляж, и познал великое удовольствие!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215082101078


Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 4
__________________________________


Однажды шёл Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму и вдруг увидел лошадь, державшую в зубах дурацкую оранжево-зелёную панамку и мотавшую головой. Но Шри Ауробиндо не обратил на лошадь внимания, потому что шёл просветляться. Обошёл он лошадь стороной и лёг на солнышке в позе трупа. И вдруг чувствует – нет солнышка. Открыл Шри Ауробиндо глаза - и видит, что над ним стоит лошадь и трясёт зажатой в зубах дурацкой оранжево-зелёной панамкой. Тогда Шри Ауробиндо передвинулся на другое место, где было солнышко, и опять лёг в позу трупа. И вдруг чувствует – опять нет солнышка! Открывает Шри Ауробиндо глаза – а лошадь опять стоит над ним, закрывая солнышко, и трясёт дурацкой оранжево-зелёной панамкой.

И так было девять раз подряд.

А на десятый раз Шри Ауробиндо рассердился и как закричит:

- Что это ты, лошадь, животина неразумная, солнышко от меня загораживаешь?! Уйди прочь, на пастбище, надоела!

А лошадь отвечает ему человеческим голосом:

- Дурак ты, Шри! Радио слушать надо – сегодня повышенная солнечная активность. Вредно на солнышке лежать с непокрытой головой. Так что смирись, Шри, взоржи и надень панамку!

И взоржал Шри Ауробиндо, и надел дурацкую оранжево-зелёную панамку. И стало ему сразу как-то полегче. И тогда он спросил у лошади:

- Ладно, я понял, что это ты, Будда, явился мне в образе лошади с дурацкой оранжево-зелёной панамкой в зубах, чтобы обо мне позаботиться. Спасибо тебе! Но вот взоржать ты мне зачем велел?..

- Совсем ты плохой стал, Шри, - покачала головой лошадь. – Никакой я не Будда, я - кобыла Машка! А взоржать я тебе велела, чтобы посмешнее было!.. Ну, ты носи панамку, просветляйся, а мне пора на пастбище.

И ушла лошадь на пастбище.

А Шри Ауробиндо остался стоять столбом на солнышке, посреди ашрама, в дурацкой оранжево-зелёной панамке, как полный идиот. И никак не мог решить Шри Ауробиндо: это всё же Будда ему явился – или самая обычная говорящая лошадь?.. И так и не разгадал он эту великую тайну.

Но панамку стал Шри Ауробиндо носить постоянно, и в дождь, и в вёдро. И радио стал слушать – джаз и прогноз погоды.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215082101081

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 5
_________________________________


Однажды шёл Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму – и вдруг видит, что это вовсе не ашрам, а супермаркет. Удивился Шри Ауробиндо несказанно и хотел было лечь посреди супермаркета в позу трупа, чтобы во всём разобраться, но тут продавцы закричали ему:

- Привет, Шри!.. Шри, здорово!.. Давненько ты к нам не заглядывал!

- А… Э… - ответил им на это Шри Ауробиндо. – А зачем мне к вам заглядывать-то? У меня и так всё есть, что мне нужно!

- У тебя?! – и продавцы очень удивились и начали смеяться, и принялись наперебой предлагать Шри Ауробиндо самые разные товары:

- А вот смотри – какой красивый чайничек!..

- А вот гляди – какая мягкая циновка для лежания в позе трупа!..

- А вот-вот-вот!..

Но Шри Ауробиндо хотел во что бы то ни стало избежать искушения, и не поддался он на уговоры торговцев.

И тогда торговцы принялись его стыдить:

- У тебя-то, может, всё есть, да-а, даже дурацкая оранжево-зелёная панамка есть у тебя! А у учеников твоих в ашраме и того нет. Пожалей их, купи им:

- Новые циновки!..

- Разноцветные панамки!..

- Сахарную вату на палочке!..

- Короче – не будь жмотом и эгоистом, Шри Ауробиндо!

И Шри Ауробиндо понял, что он был неправ. И купил он и циновки, и панамки, и сахарную вату на палочке. И принёс всё это в ашрам и раздал своим ученикам. 

Обрадовались ученики, постелили себе новые мягкие циновки, надели панамки и принялись вкушать сахарную вату на палочке. А один из них, стоявший дальше всех от просветления – или ближе всех, это смотря как посмотреть на это дело! – задумчиво сказал:

- Кажется, наш-то Шри Ауробиндо наконец-то человеком становится, ребята!..


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215082101088

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 6
___________________________________


Шёл как-то Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму и вдруг видит – все его ученики дерутся. Молча. Но активно. Пыхтят, носы разбитые утирают, пыль столбом стоит! Кошмар!

Рассердился Шри Ауробиндо и как закричит:

- Вы что же это, безобразники эдакие, устроили тут?! С ума вы, что ли, все посходили?! Ашрам – это место для медитаций, а не для драк! А ну, марш все за ворота, и, пока не успокоитесь и не помиритесь, я вас обратно не пущу!

Всё так же молча, раздавая друг дружке пинки, ученики покинули ашрам, и сердитый Шри Ауробиндо захлопнул за ними ворота.

И тогда все сразу прекратили драку, и один из учеников сказал:

- Вау, прокатило, ребята, - Шри наш купился! Теперь можем вздохнуть свободно, работать не будем сегодня! Ну что – по пиву и в боулинг?

И они пошли по пиву и в боулинг.

А Шри Ауробиндо лёг в позу трупа. Но ему в ней что-то не лежалось… И тогда он подумал: «А скучно мы тут живём… Да… Пойти, что ли, пива выпить? А потом – в боулинг! Решено!» И Шри Ауробиндо восстал из позы трупа и пошёл в пивной бар.

И вдруг видит – а там его ученики сидят! Всей толпой!! Не дерутся, а дружно пиво пьют!

Рассердился Шри Ауробиндо – слов нет передать, как! Хотел он было отругать учеников и загнать их обратно в ашрам, чтобы они работали – цветочки поливали, двор подметали. Но вдруг вспомнил свою недавнюю мысль – что скучно у них в ашраме-то. То медитации бесконечные, то цветочки какие-то поливать надо…

И промолчал Шри Ауробиндо, и скрыл лицо своё от учеников, повернувшись к ним спиной. Быстренько пиво допил и пошёл в боулинг.

Смотрит – а все его ученики тоже пришли в боулинг, всей толпой! И понял Шри Ауробиндо, что сегодня в его дела и в дела всего ашрама вмешалась сама Судьба. А против Судьбы, как известно, не попрёшь. И вышел к ученикам Шри Ауробиндо, и сказал им:

- Ребята! Ну что – не человек я, что ли, волк лесной, тигр из джунглей? Сказали бы сразу – дай, мол, нам выходной, Шри, я бы и дал вам выходной!.. А ну, дайте мне этот шар, сейчас я вам покажу, как надо в боулинг играть!

И устыдились ученики, и дали Шри Ауробиндо шар для боулинга, и Шри Ауробиндо выиграл у всех и положил их на лопатки.

А потом все вернулись в ашрам, и один ученик спросил:

- Шри, о великий учитель, а когда будет следующий выходной?

- Когда надо, тогда и будет, - величественно ответил Шри Ауробиндо и удалился в свою келью.

Там он позвонил по мобильному подрядчикам и договорился о том, чтобы к ашраму пристроили пивной бар и зал для боулинга. И ещё – теннисный корт. Так, на всякий случай… Мало ли, что им, ученикам его, в следующий раз в голову придёт!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №115082607948

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 7
___________________________________

Однажды шёл Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму, и вдруг видит - все его ученики сидят плотной кучкой и разговаривают с какими-то зелёными человечками. 

Заинтересовался Шри Ауробиндо и подошёл поближе - послушать, что эти человечки говорят его ученикам, не внесут ли они речами своими смуту и смятение в мозги его учеников?

Подошёл Шри поближе и спрятался за кустом роз. И навострил уши.

А зелёные человечки нараспев говорят одно и то же:

- Ждтсрвошш мхурриндзя, ждтсрвошш мхурриндзя...

А ученики слушают, как идиоты, и головами кивают.

Рассердился тогда Шри Ауробиндо, вышел из-за розового куста и сказал зелёным человечкам:

- Вы что это тут агитационные речи непонятного содержания толкаете? Учеников у меня увести хотите? А ну, брысь отсюда!

Тут главный зелёный человечек подошёл к Шри Ауробиндо и говорит:

- Ждтсрвошш мхурриндзя, ждтсрвошш мхурриндзя...

Совсем рассердился Шри Ауробиндо и как закричит:

- Какая ещё, о Будда, мхурриндзя?! Что это вообще такое и зачем оно вам надо?! И почему вы решили, что у меня или у моих учеников есть эта самая ваша мхурриндзя?! Говорите по-человечески!

- Мы летайт из зада лёка, - с трудом сказал тогда главный зелёный человечек. - Мы про голо дайтца! Дайт нам по жр айт, мхурриндзя, па жа лист а!!

- О Будда, ну, так бы сразу и сказали, - с облегчением вздохнул Шри Ауробиндо и велел ученикам накормить зелёных человечков.

Человечки поели, покланялись - благодарили, значит, за угощение. А потом главный зелёный человечек напрягся и сказал так:

- О вел лик кий Шр р ри! Сы па сыбо вам. Мы мочь дарийт вам Большой Истина! Хотеть?

- Не хотеть, - снова рассердился Шри Ауробиндо. - У нас уже есть. Нечего тут братство цивилизаций устраивать в ашраме!

- А мы мо гайт ос тать ся, что бы бы уз нава йт ваша ис ти на? - спросили зелёные человечки.

Шри Ауробиндо подумал-подумал и ответил так:

- Можете. На время. Но предупреждаю сразу: замечу пропаганду - улетите в тот же миг туда, откуда прилетели.

И остались зелёные человечки в ашраме, и вели себя хорошо. Так что, как ни возражал Шри Ауробиндо, братство цивилизаций всё же того... началось.

Ждите агитации!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215082901992

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 8
_____________________________________

Шёл как-то Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму и вдруг увидел великого испанского художника Пикассо.

Пикассо сидел на табуреточке и что-то такое делал с большим листом бумаги, а напротив него толпою стояли ученики Шри Ауробиндо с разинутыми ртами.

Ну, Шри Ауробидно долго тут думать не стал. Одно дело - говорящая лошадь или зелёные человечки, и совсем даже другое - Пикассо! Поэтому Шри Ауробиндо быстрым шагом подошёл к великому ипанскому художнику и внятным шёпотом сказал ему на ухо:

- Слушай, Пикассо, лучше уходи отсюда по-хорошему. Иначе я не знаю, что будет!

И Пикассо встал с табуреточки и покинул ашрам, ибо понял - прав Шри Ауробиндо: неизвестно, что будет, если его, Пикассо, художества увидят ещё не до конца просветлённые ученики Шри Ауробиндо.

А Шри Ауробиндо повесил картину Пикассо в самой тёмной комнате и пугал ею своих учеников, когда те его не слушались. И с тех пор Шри Ауробиндо начали слушаться все.

Вот что значит - великая сила искусства!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №115083000035

----------

Архимаг (18.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 9


Шёл как-то Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму. И подумал: "А как же всё-таки у нас тут хорошо! Тихо, спокойно... Цветочки... Все меня слушаются, темечки проветривают, цветочки вовремя поливают... уважают, непросветлённые дурачки, своего учителя!.. Ляпота!"

И вдруг увидел Шри Ауробиндо посреди ашрама какую-то странную тётеньку. У тётеньки в волосах были павлиньи перья, на шее и в ушах - то ли стразы, то ли алмазы... В одной руке тётенька держала веер и томно им обмахивалась. А в другой руке тётенька держала лорнет - и пристально разглядывала Шри Ауробиндо через этот оптический прибор. В общем, с духом и сутью ашрама тётенька никак не монтировалась.

Удивился Шри Ауробиндо так, что у него дурацкая оранжево-зелёная панамка чуть с макушки не упала. Поправил Шри панамку, подошёл к странной тётеньке и спросил:

- Дама, здрасьте, а вы кто? И что вы тут делаете?

- Я тут проверяю, - ответила странная тётенька, продолжая томно обмахиваться веером и лорнировать Шри Ауробиндо.

- Проверяете? А что именно? А у нас тут всё в порядке, - ответил Шри.

- Не "что", а "кого"! - ответила тётенька.

- И... кого же? Ученики у меня все хорошие, слушаются меня, - сказал Шри Ауробиндо.

- Тебя, тебя проверяю, любезный Шри! - ответила странная тётенька.

Подумал тут Шри Ауробиндо, что это, наконец, сам Будда к нему явился, и решил быть с Буддой в образе странной тётеньки вежливым-превежливым. На всякий случай. Хотя лорнет его изрядно нервировал... И спросил:

- Ну, и как ты меня проверять собираешься?

- А вот ответь-ка мне на пару вопросиков... - обмахнулась веером тётенька и уставилась на Шри Ауробиндо сквозь лорнет. - Ты в позу трупа ложишься?

- Ложусь! - ответил Шри.

- И думаешь, что умеешь темечко открывать? - и тётенька замахала своим веером так активно, что Шри даже расчихался от сквозняка.

- Э... Апчхи!.. Ну да... думаю, что умею, - прочихавшись, ответил Шри Ауробиндо. Не очень, правда, уверенным тоном.

- И полагаешь, что можешь и других этому обучать? - пристала к Шри Ауробиндо невозможно настырная тётенька.

- А... э... ну да... думаю... - совсем растерялся Шри Ауробиндо.

- Хм... И считаешь себя великим Учителем - вот поэтому, да? - окончательно обнаглела приставучая тётенька.

"Что за странное воплощение Будды ко мне привязалось-то, а?" - подумал Шри Ауробиндо и ответил так:

- Нет, не считаю! 

И соврал!

- Врёшь ты всё, Шри Ауробиндо, - ехидно засмеялась тётенька. - Считаешь, счита-аешь!

Рассердился тут Шри Ауробиндо - что это Будда себе позволяет, в самом деле?! И сказал чистую правду - потому что разозлился:

- Ну, тётя, фиг с тобой: да, считаю! Но есть Учителя и получше меня, хотя я их пока не встречал!

- Ну, считай, встретил, - хихикнула тётенька. - Смотри: будешь врать - опять приду! Мало тебе, Шри, тогда не покажется! - и тётенька пошла к выходу из ашрама, помахивая веером, озирая цветочки сквозь лорнет и покачивая весьма недурственными бёдрами.

- А ты... вы... кто?.. Будда, да? - побежал за тётенькой Шри Ауробиндо.

- Я-то? Я - Манька Величко, - не оборачиваясь, ответила тётенька. - Сегодня ты, Шри, проверку прошёл... на три с минусом. Так что подумай, Шри, хорошенько подумай о своём месте в мироздании! А я к тебе как-нибудь ещё загляну... - и тётенька вышла из ворот ашрама и моментально скрылась из виду.

А Шри Ауробиндо постоял-постоял на месте, подумал-подумал... и пошёл цветочки поливать. А учеников своих - всех до единого - прогнал из цветника в недавно пристроенные к ашраму пивную, в боулинг и на теннисный корт.

Очень уж он этой странной тётеньки, Маньки Величко, испугался!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215091202012

----------

Архимаг (18.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Притча про Шри Ауробиндо номер 10


Шёл как-то Шри Ауробиндо по ашраму - и вдруг видит, что вовсе он не по ашраму прогуливается, а едет в вагоне метро – в час пик и в неизвестном направлении!

Удивился Шри Ауробиндо несказанно и хотел было в позу трупа лечь, чтобы темечко открыть и во всём разобраться. Но лечь не было никакой возможности – вагон-то битком набит! И все – злые-презлые, потому что с работы едут, хотят скорее домой попасть, и ругаются из-за страшной теснотищи. Только и слышится со всех сторон:

- Не пихайтесь!.. - Женщина, сойдите с моей ноги!.. - А зачем вы свои ноги на весь вагон растопырили?! - Пропустите к выходу!.. - Козёл!.. - Сама ты козёл!.. - Что вы в дверях-то торчите? - А где мне ещё торчать, раз нигде места нет свободного?! –

и так далее.

Испугался Шри Ауробиндо до ужаса и начал активно к дверям пробиваться. И уж такого он о себе наслушался, пока пробивался, что уши его покраснели и точно отвалились бы, если бы было им куда упасть в такой теснотище. Ну просто жизнь стала Шри Ауробиндо не мила, честное слово!..

И тут вдруг увидел Шри Ауробиндо стоявшую у самых дверей прекрасную девицу в светлой куртке – высокую, стройную, красивую! Девица эта, приплющенная к дверям вагона, спокойно смотрела поверх голов разъярённых от страшной скученности пассажиров и чему-то тихо, как бы про себя, улыбалась. Словно Мона Лиза. Или Будда.

Обрадовался Шри Ауробиндо, хотя невольно и подумал: «И почему это Будда мне в виде женщин стал являться в последнее время?.. Ох, не к добру это!» И стал ещё активнее уже не только к выходу из вагона, но и к этой девице протискиваться, почти не обращая внимания на то, кто, как, кем и чем его обзывает.

Наконец, обложенный со всех сторон эмоциональными вербальными горчичниками, пропихнулся Шри Ауробиндо сквозь толпу и оказался лицом к лицу с прекрасной девицей. «Хоть полюбуюсь на неё, раз уж Будда соизволил в таком обличии мне явиться», - подумал он.

А девица вдруг загадочно так улыбнулась и говорит:

- Ну, здравствуй, Шри Ауробиндо!

- Здр… здравствуй, Будда, - робко ответил Шри Ауробиндо. Тут его осенило, и он спросил: - А ты мне поможешь выбраться из этого кошмарного вагона, о Будда, и в ашрам вернуться? Я домой хочу! А то тут такие толпы, такие хамы!..

- А я - не Будда, Шри Ауробиндо, - светло так улыбнулась ему девица. - Я – Маша, студентка института физкультуры!

«О-па! – подумал Шри Ауробиндо. – Опять облом!» 

И спросил:

- Тогда скажите мне, пожалуйста, Маша, - вы на следующей станции выходите?

- Нет, не выхожу, - лучезарно улыбнулась девица Маша. – Я дальше еду!

- А тогда зачем вы в самых дверях торчите и всем выходить мешаете?! – тут же рассердился Шри Ауробиндо.

- А я тут гештальты закрываю, Шри Ауробиндо, - засмеялась девица Маша и как-то странно на него посмотрела.

- Как это?! Что ещё за гештальты какие-то?! Не слыхал я что-то о таких штуковинах! - изумился Шри Ауробиндо.

Посмотрел он на странную девицу Машу повнимательнее, и улыбка её вдруг показалась ему оскалом изголодавшегося тигра, хотя и не лишилась при этом своеобразной привлекательности.

- А очень просто: помогаю страждущим выйти из вагона! Сейчас сам всё узнаешь и поймёшь, - с таинственным видом подмигнула Шри Ауробиндо странная и прекрасная девица Маша.

В этот момент поезд метро затормозил, и из динамиков послышался хриплый голос:

- Станция «Краснопресненская», переход на станцию «Баррикадная»!..

Двери открылись, и две огромные толпищи – одна из вагона, другая с платформы – рванулись навстречу друг другу, и тут же в дверях и друг в друге и запутались. Только девица Маша стояла в дверях, как монолитная скала, и быстро-быстро распихивала в разные стороны бывших и будущих пассажиров, словно гребла против течения бурной горной реки, управляя байдаркой. Да ещё бедного Шри Ауробиндо, не сводившего со странной этой девицы глаз, мотало туда-сюда и било всеми частями тела о жёсткий шест-поручень, словно он был юной неопытной стриптизёршей.

«О Будда! – взмолился про себя измочаленный и растерявшийся до предела Шри Ауробиндо. – Помоги мне живым, целым и невредимым выбраться из этого распроклятого вагона!»

- Ну что, Шри Ауробиндо, помочь тебе выйти из вагона? – вновь подмигнула Шри Ауробиндо непонятная девица.

- По… помоги, ради Будды!! – возопил разнесчастный Шри Ауробиндо, пинаемый, толкаемый и даже чуть ли не кусаемый со всех сторон вконец озверевшими пассажирами этого сумасшедшего метро.

- Ну, держись! Сейчас узнаешь, что такое гештальт и как его закрывать надо! – расхохоталась девица, да так громко, буквально на весь вагон, что в её поведении явственно проглянули все основные признаки запущенной до предела аберрации и полное отсутствие какой-либо аутентичности. 

И с этими словами студентка института физкультуры по имени Маша ухватила Шри Ауробиндо за шиворот – и мощным рывком да ловким пинком буквально выкинула его из вагона. Да так удачно и далеко она его выкинула, что Шри Ауробиндо пробил своим телом толпу людей, желавших во что бы то ни стало попасть в этот ужасный переполненный вагон, не удержал равновесия и плашмя – то есть, на животе! - растянулся на платформе. Да ещё и носом к ней приложился. И это было больно, уж поверьте! 

- Ну что, Шри Ауробиндо, помогла я тебе выйти из вагона? – спросила жуткая и прекрасная девица, широко улыбаясь Шри Ауробиндо поверх голов лезущих, и лезущих, и всё лезущих в вагон новых, и новых, и всё новых пассажиров.

- По-помогла, - кряхтя, ответил Шри Ауробиндо, кое-как поднимаясь и отряхиваясь.

- А понял ли ты, о Шри Ауробиндо, что это за штуковина такая – гештальт? – спросила жуткая, грубая, неадекватная, но - сильная и прекрасная девица Маша.

- Не уверен, - ответил Шри Ауробиндо, поправляя чуть было не слетевшую с его головы - во время стремительного насильственного катапультирования из вагона - дурацкую оранжево-зелёную панамку. – Просветления подождать придётся…

- Ну, жди, жди, а я дальше поехала! Мне ещё многим тут, в вагоне, придётся гештальты позакрывать, - захихикала поистине непостижимая девица и помахала на прощанье Шри Ауробиндо изящной мускулистой ручкой.

Тут половинки вагонных дверей поехали навстречу друг другу, и в динамиках прохрипело:

- Осторожно, гештальты закрываются, следующая станция – «Белорусская»!..

И тут к Шри Ауробиндо пришло просветление, и он воскликнул, глядя, как поезд метро уносит от него прочь странную и прекрасную девицу Машу, студентку института физкультуры:

- Понял! Я понял – что такое гештальт! Больше никогда в метро в час пик ездить не буду!..

И – не ездил. Уж поверьте. Больше – никогда!

Так что никакие гештальты Шри Ауробиндо больше не беспокоили.

Одно лишь осталось непонятным: как он вообще в метро попал, раз изначально просто прогуливался себе по ашраму?! Что это за гештальт с ним такой непонятный приключился?..

На этот счёт просветление к Шри Ауробиндо так и не пришло. Но Шри Ауробиндо – с присущей ему мудростью – решил на этом вопросе не заморачиваться. И правильно сделал. Раз уж вся наша жизнь – одна большая иллюзия, так какая, к Будде, разница?..

- Ну их к великому Будде, гештальты эти, - разумно-преразумно рассудил Шри Ауробиндо.

И туда они все, гештальты эти, и отправились - стройными рядами. А Шри Ауробиндо отправился учеников своих просвещать и поливать цветочки.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2015
Свидетельство о публикации №215102800941

----------

Архимаг (18.04.2016)

----------


## Лев

> 1. Где та любовь, которой нет со мною рядом
> В этой ночи?
> Кто откроет мне эту дверь, если я
> Потеряю ключи?


Текст по ритмике и мелодике настолько близок
песне "Вальс-бостон", что не рискую браться.
А если бы и взялся, то критиковал бы за
несовпадение количества слогов в строках.

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Текст по ритмике и мелодике настолько близок
> песне "Вальс-бостон", что не рискую браться.
> А если бы и взялся, то критиковал бы за
> несовпадение количества слогов в строках.


Там специально так - чтобы синкопа получилась. )))
Ну ладно, муж мой попробует написать музыку. Спасибо. )))

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Лев*, а вот на такой текст, например? )))



Вальс Тверского леса
_____________________



1. Август - холодные росы,
Небо дрожит над костром.
Осень придет и не спросит,
Но мы еще поживем -
ПРИПЕВ:
В этих краях, где белый мох,
А на полянах вереск - розовый;
Дивный, бескрайний лесной чертог,
Прозрачно-сосново-березовый.

2. Розовых сосен круженье
В медленных хороводах;
Звезд, облаков и Луны отраженье
Струится в янтарных водах -
ПРИПЕВ.

3. Здесь время теряет смысл
Или течет иначе.
Журавль парит над мысом,
Иволга в чаще плачет -
ПРИПЕВ.

4. Здесь измеренье иное:
В космос открыты двери,
Прямо за той сосною,
Можешь слетать, проверить -
ПРИПЕВ.

5. Угли костров прошлогодних
Теплые, как ладошка.
Осень, приди не сегодня,
Мы поживем немножко -
ПРИПЕВ:
В этих краях, где белый мох,
А на полянах вереск - розовый;
Дивный, бескрайний лесной чертог,
Прозрачно-сосново-березовый.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082008710

----------

Архимаг (12.07.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Пишу я и рассказы и сказки для детей. Вот небольшой рассказ.


Калепуськи
____________


Никто не знал, кто они такие - Калепуськи. Более того: они и сами этого не знали. Так уж получилось.

Родились Калепуськи во время одной весёлой игры. Мальчик Паша играл с девочкой Сашей. Играл, играл... И вдруг как закричал на весь двор:

- Калепуськи!

Так они и родились на белый свет - Калепуськи эти.

Девочке Саше Калепуськи понравились. Она подумала, что это что-то кругленькое, лохматенькое и немножко колюченькое. Ну, как ёжик. Почти. Поэтому она тут же выпрыгнула из песочницы и громко закричала:

- Калепуськи, калепуськи!

Таким образом, Калепусек стало чуточку  больше.

Мальчик Паша и девочка Саша принялись кричать уже вместе:

- Калепуськи, Калепуськи, Калепуськи!.. - и весело забегали по двору.

Калепусек стало ещё больше. Они удивлённо смотрели на этот большой мир, в котором вдруг родились - потому что их назвали по имени! - и думали: а кто же они такие-то - Калепуськи? И что им надо делать? Как и зачем жить? Что они должны совершить в этой жизни - великое такое? Ведь очень важно - знать об этом с самого начала!

К Паше и Саше присоединились другие дети, игравшие во дворе. Они побросали совочки, лопатки и ведёрки с формочками и принялись бегать туда-сюда и весело выкрикивать:

- Калепуськи!

- Калепуськи!

- Калепусеньки!

- Калепусечки!

- Калепусята!

Калепусек стало очень много! А кроме того, появились и Калепусеньки, и Калепусечки, и даже Калепусята. Все они столпились вокруг самой первой Калепуськи - той, которую назвал по имени Паша, - и затеребили её, Первую Калепуську:

- Что нам теперь делать?

- А кто мы такие?

- А мы зачем появились?

Первая Калепуська этого не знала - сама ещё ничего не поняла. Но нельзя же ронять свой авторитет в глазах младших родственников! Первая Калепуська сделала загадочное лицо и важно начала:

- Ну, мы... видимо, наше предназначение заключается в том, чтобы... чтобы...

- А-а, ты не  знаешь, не знаешь! - перебивая друг друга, закричали другие Калепуськи вместе с Калепусеньками, Калепусечками и Калепусятами. -  Тогда мы сами разберёмся! Ишь, важная какая, а сама и не знает ничего!

Первой Калепуське стало очень обидно. Ты весь груз ответственности, можно сказать, берёшь на себя, пытаешься объяснить младшеньким, какое у них, у Калепусек, предназначение, а они над тобой смеются! Очень обидно!

- Ну и разбирайтесь сами, - гордо ответила Первая Калепуська. - Раз вы такие умные, что старших не уважаете!

И Первая Калепуська полезла на дерево, подальше от толпы шумных родственников, не знающих, чего им надо. Вредные какие! А ещё - Калепуськи!

Паша и Саша устали бегать и уселись на траве под тем самым деревом, на которое залезла обиженная Первая Калепуська.

- Здорово мы с ними играем, да? – спросил запыхавшийся Паша.

- Ага! – ответила Саша. – Ты молодец, что Калепусек выдумал! С ними так весело! Отдохнём – и ещё с ними побегаем, посмеёмся, да?

- Конечно, - кивнул Паша. – Мы теперь всегда будем с ними играть и бегать. Так весело и здорово, что у нас теперь Калепуськи есть!

Они отдохнули немного, потом вскочили на свои крепенькие ножки и вновь принялись бегать с другими ребятами по двору и кричать про Калепусек всякую смешную чепуху.

Первая Калепуська медленно слезла с дерева, торжественным шагом подошла к толпе других Калепусек, громко споривших о своём предназначении, и громко крикнула:

- Я знаю, кто мы такие и зачем родились!

- Ну, говори! – наперебой загалдели все прочие Калепуськи, Калепусеньки, Калепусечки и Калепусята. – Мы никак понять этого не можем, а ты же – старшая, ты должна всё-всё знать! – и они, подпрыгивая от нетерпения, принялись умильно заглядывать Первой Калепуське в глаза.

- Мы родились для того, - во весь голос закричала Первая Калепуська, отбросив напускную важность, - чтобы с нами играли дети! Чтобы всем на свете детям было весело и интересно!

- Здорово! – пропищал какой-то Калепусёнок и смущенно шмыгнул носом.

На что был похож его нос, я не знаю. И никто не знает! Кроме того маленького мальчика, бегавшего по двору, который и выдумал именно этого Калепусёнка.

- Да! – Первая Калепуська встала на цыпочки и окинула взглядом толпу своих родственников. – Поэтому и мы с вами никогда-никогда не должны ссориться и обижать друг друга!

- Конечно-конечно, - затараторили Калепуськи, - не будем обижать, не будем ссориться! Прости нас, Первая Калепуська!

- Прощаю! – закричала Первая Калепуська и погладила по головке маленького Калепусёнка. – А теперь – побежали играть с ребятами! Мы сделаем так, чтобы им всем было очень весело, они расскажут своим друзьям, как это здорово – играть с Калепуськами, и нас станет много-премного, и скоро все-все дети на свете полюбят играть с Калепуськами!

И толпа Калепусек бодро побежала к толпе детишек, и все они веселились и играли ещё долго-долго. Ну, пока детей не позвали по домам – обедать.

И каждый малыш, вприпрыжку побежав домой, вёл за  лапку, или за ручку, или даже за хвостик – свою Калепуську.

А на следующий день они опять собрались все вместе, и поверьте – им было очень весело!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №114102709391

----------

Архимаг (18.04.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Кнопка
____________

Рассказ для детей
-------------------------


Кнопка была вредной-превредной! Это на первый взгляд она казалась праведницей. Лежала себе тихонько в коробке с другими кнопками, не выступала, не гадала о том, какую бумажку вздумается кому-нибудь прикнопить к стенке с её помощью. Этим гаданием занимались обычные кнопки, не лелеявшие честолюбивых надежд.  Нет! Эта кнопка была совсем другой! Она таила коварные планы.

И она дождалась своего часа.

- Быстро, на стул её клади! - и, открыв коробку, отчего все добропорядочные кнопки ссыпались к одной стенке своего картонного домика, Вредную Кнопку ухватили чьи-то пухлые пальчики.

Кнопку положили на стул остриём вверх, и она чуть не подпрыгнула в предвкушении того, как сейчас, вот сейчас, через минуточку, вопьётся своей иголкой-остриём в чью-то...

- Шухер! - услышала она и затаилась на стуле, желая стать как можно более незаметной.

Стул был обит потёртой серой тканью, поэтому Вредная Кнопка надеялась, что её пропустят мимо глаз.

Ножки стула заскрипели, нечто большое, круглое, мягкое зависло над сиденьем... Вредная Кнопка затаила дыхание, и...

- Сидоров! - услышала она чей-то грозный оклик. - Почему доска грязная, ты же дежурный!

Большое и мягкое отодвинулось. При этом стул покачнулся и заскрёб ножками по полу. Вредная Кнопка, как ни цеплялась она за обивку, упала на пол, и...

И её расплющило что-то твёрдое, впечатав остриё в маленькую дырочку, с краю которой это остриё торчало.  Вредная Кнопка - новенькая, острая, страшная и грозная - превратилась в обычный металлический кругляшок, неспособный никому причинить вреда. На ней даже поскользнуться было бы невозможно - ведь она была очень маленькой.

- Ах, вы! - пискнула Вредная Кнопка, но никто её не услышал.

- Карту повесь, Сидоров, - услышала она. - Возьми кнопки и повесь... аккуратно!

Глотая бессильные слёзы, Вредная Кнопка увидела, как из картонной коробочки вынули целую горсть добропорядочных, самых обычных, таких скучных, с её точки зрения, кнопок и принялись накалывать ими на деревянную раму большую красивую разноцветную карту. Кнопки весело засверкали в лучах солнца, и рамка с картой приобрела очень нарядный вид.

- Я вам ещё покажу! - просипела Вредная Кнопка.

Но ничего она никому не показала. После уроков уборщица вымела её из кабинета географии вместе с прочим мелким мусором и выбросила в помойное ведро.

Если вы хотите извлечь из этой истории какую-нибудь мораль - придумайте её сами! А я ничего придумывать не буду - всё и так очевидно.


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №214102801985

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Как я пишу стихи
(Заметки из "творческой лаборатории")
______________________________________


Дело в том, что, как и у многих других людей, у меня, у моей души,  есть своя глубинная,  тайная, внутренняя жизнь. Стихи – это озарение, это похоже на состояние самадхи, когда всё, что меня окружает в обыденной жизни, перестаёт существовать, уходит на второй, на третий, на сотый план, отодвигается так далеко, что я совершенно перестаю эту обыденную жизнь замечать. Я выключаюсь из этой жизни и оказываюсь в иной – в той, где «случаются», по известному всем выражению, стихи. Они действительно  случаются, они приходят ко мне, и моё дело – успеть их записать. Пространство одновременно словно и сужается – в нём, в этом пространстве, сейчас существуем только я и стихотворение, - и расширяется, углубляется, потому что в эти моменты я вижу, ощущаю, понимаю то, что открылось только мне. И я не просто это вижу и ощущаю – я точно знаю, как это передать в словах, чтобы эти чувства, это вИдение передалось и другим людям. Мне что-то  дано, мне ДАНО писать стихи  – а это значит, что мне это «что-то» дают не единожды, а постоянно, и моё дело – быть той точкой в пространстве, в которую упирается этот луч, быть готовой принять то, что мне дают. Кто даёт – не знаю. Может,  Бог, может, Космос, как ни назови. А может быть, стихи приходят из моего же подсознания, о котором мало что известно. Это неважно, на самом деле. Раз ДАНО – я это принимаю. 

Работа головы, исправления  –  это тоже необходимо, и, если я не упущу это состояние озарения, не позволю себе отвлечься, то потом – уже холодным рассудком - я правлю самые лирические свои строки и довожу их до той степени чёткости, отточенности, чтобы стихотворение можно было «родить» окончательно – то есть, выпустить его на белый свет и кому-то показать.

Я должна быть всегда готовой к этому озарению, к тому, что моя глубинная личность заявит о себе и потребует – садись и пиши стихотворение, его время пришло.  Прозаическую вещь можно задумать, обмыслить со всех сторон, обкатать в голове, составить план – синопсис, и потом сесть и написать её, хотя и с прозой тоже случаются озарения – взять хотя бы Бунина, чьи рассказы живут и дышат, как стихи. Но априори стихи – вибрации несравненно более тонкие, и, чтобы их слышать, надо быть готовой постоянно. Поэтому меня не очень сильно беспокоит то, что происходит во внешней, так сказать, жизни. В этой внешней жизни я – самый обычный человек. В чём-то смешная, в чём-то несовершенная – и абсолютно не боящаяся этого. Меня не волнует, если в чьих-либо глазах я выгляжу странной, смешной, эксцентричной, не разбирающейся в каких-то вещах, волнующих значительную часть человечества,  и так далее. Моя НАСТОЯЩАЯ жизнь – там, в глубине, и если уж говорить о перфекционизме, то я – перфекционист именно в отношении своих стихов. Всё остальное – это просто течение времени, когда я рисую свои непрофессиональные картинки, фотографирую то, что мне нравится – тоже очень по-любительски, или просто готовлю обед, убираю квартиру, лечу свою больную спину  и всё такое прочее. Это просто – ожидание.

Да, пока я живу этой внешней жизнью,  я всегда пребываю в состоянии ожидания. Глубинная личность, разделяющая со мной ментальное пространство моей души, может заявить о себе когда угодно и где угодно. Бывали случаи, когда стихи приходили ко мне в шумной толпе в метро, и главным было – успеть вытащить блокнот и карандаш, с которыми я не расстаюсь, и успеть записать явившиеся мне строки. А потом – выдраться из этой толпы, покинуть метро, найти более или менее спокойный уголок – да, прямо на улице его найти! – и слушать эту струну, которая опять зазвучала. Это выглядит смешно и глупо, но в молодости я дважды опоздала на собеседования и не получила неплохую работу, потому что у меня сочинялись стихи. Многие люди просто покрутят пальцем у виска, услышав о том, что я не использовала возможность получить хорошую должность и достойный оклад из-за «каких-то стихов».

И, конечно, я коплю впечатления. Я коплю их, как скряги копят деньги. У меня прекрасная эмоциональная память (у меня вообще хорошая память), я могу вспомнить своё впечатление от того, что увидела когда-то, давным-давно, в любой момент, я могу начать разматывать эту ленту воспоминаний с любого места и довести её до той точки, до которой захочу, поминутно. Все прежние ощущения могут вернуться по моему желанию, если я чувствую приближение того состояния, когда ко мне являются, со мной случаются, у меня пишутся стихи. 

Ради этого я и живу, а всё остальное, как я уже сказала, все прочие составляющие моей жизни - это просто состояние ожидания новых стихотворений.

----------

Валькирия Маруся (17.05.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Птичьи басни об эмиграции

(Из сборника "Итоги")
________________________


- Мы - перелётные птицы.
Мы улетаем на Север:
Вечно к чему-то стремится,
Вечно во что-нибудь верить...

- Мы - перелётные птицы,
Мы - улетаем на Запад!
Где же плечо - прислониться?
Где же слезинка - заплакать?..

- Мы, перелётные птицы,
Обосновались на Юге.
Долго ли будут нам сниться
Ветры, туманы и вьюги?..

- Мы, перелётные птицы,
Плачем по старому дому:
Там уже не очутиться,
Мы... привыкаем к другому.

- Мы...
- Перелётные птицы...
- Кажется, мы...
- Долетели...
- Крылья забили овацию...
- Но...
- Мы...
- Вернуться... 
- Хотели...


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082009814

----------

Архимаг (12.07.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Всё начинается с любви

(рассказ, фэнтези)
___________________


Всё начинается с любви,

Зови её иль не зови –

Сама придёт, тебя не спросит.

Что за ветра её приносят?..


********

…Ветер дул Гектору в лицо, и он низко наклонял голову, чтобы хоть как-то защититься от его бешеных порывов.


Он ушёл из замка вчера, ушёл один, ночью,  пешком, взяв с собою лишь короткий меч и дорожную котомку, в которой лежали буханка тёмного (выпекаемого для слуг) хлеба, фляга с вином и ветхая, но чистая рубашка.


Конь, личный слуга, отец, мать, брат, сестра, доброе имя – всё это и многое другое остались позади. И Гектор надеялся, что никто не заметил его ухода.


Его гнало вперёд неудержимое желание: оказаться как можно дальше от замка Гленмор. И, желательно, поскорее.


Увидеть Коанну. Немедленно увидеть Коанну – перед тем, как она выйдет за его брата, Сторвика, - а потом можно и умереть. Легко, господа! Потому что – а зачем ему после этого жить?..


В двадцать лет трудно смириться с существующим порядком вещей.


Какой ещё порядок вещей, когда нарушается самый главный во Вселенной закон – закон любви?!


Коанна не любит Сторвика, а Сторвик – её. Их брак – лишь дань условностям, обычаям… старший сын и старшая дочь Братьев Боя должны – кому должны?! – соединиться узами брака, дабы родить королю крепких воинов. Чем больше – тем лучше.


Свадьба – в день памяти Прежних Великих Битв. Послезавтра. И объявили об этом  великом же событии сегодня… нет – уже вчера утром. Как положено. Значит, их свадьба уже завтра.



Гектор не намеревался поступать, как положено: поздравлять молодых и дарить им корень мандрагоры – для быстрейшего (по возможным срокам) появления на свет – Божий и человеческий – первого потомка. Сына, желательно. А лучше – так и сразу двойни сыновей.



Он намеревался  поступить согласно единственному закону, который почитал, –  закону любви. Увидеть Коанну… убедить её бежать с ним – куда угодно, пусть даже в страну Нох, за море, где  женщины воюют с мечами и луками, а мужчины содержатся, как скот, в загонах и используются только с одной целью: ввести своё семя как можно большему количеству младших сестёр женщин-воинов,  дабы они родили… неважно, кого. Все в дело пойдут, ибо страна Нох с начала времён воюет с королевством Заветор,  коим ныне правит достославный король Абедин Семнадцатый и где возвышается в гуще Синих лесов замок Гленмор…


И родной замок, и Синие леса, и королевство это Гектор готов был  покинуть немедленно – вот так, пешком, без денег и достойного оружия, в одной рубашке на теле и другой – ветхой, но чистой – в котомке. 


Но: только вместе с Коанной.


Углубившись в свои мысли, Гектор перестал замечать холод, тьму и ветер.


А ещё – он сбился с пути. Осознал он это, наступив внезапно на кучу сухого валежника, затрещавшую, как ему показалось, на весь лес. Гектор вздрогнул и огляделся по сторонам. Откуда в этом сумрачном, сыром, заснеженном лесу – сухой валежник?..


Огонь вдруг ударил его по глазам, и Гектор отшатнулся, прикрыв левой рукой лицо.


- Кто?.. – хрипло спросил он, судорожно шаря правой рукой на поясе, готовясь выхватить меч.


- Я, - был ответ.


- Если… - но тут Гектора перебил старческий голос:


- Я – отшельник Дрон.


- А… - приходя в себя, буркнул Гектор.


Он, как и все прочие обитатели замка Гленмор и жители окрестных деревень, был наслышан об отшельнике Дроне.


Поговаривали, что в юности он отнюдь не был таким уж святым, каким якобы стал ныне, в старости.  Поговаривали, что лет до сорока  скитался он по большим и малым дорогам, вместе со своей бандой - а был Дрон, якобы, её главарём, – грабил и убивал всех путников без разбора, даже если добыча составляла лишь пару старых ременных сандалий и стёртый полупенс сомнительной чеканки. А ещё поговаривали, что будто было ему некое видение, узрев которое, Дрон прозрел, раскаялся во всех прежних злодеяниях и ушёл от своих подельников в эти леса, окружавшие земли замка Гленмор. То ли пещеру  в глубокой чаще   отрыл, то ли хижину построил. Молится, мол, якобы, сутки напролёт. А кому и о чём, с какой целью молится – сие неизвестно.


Больных не исцеляет, дары отвергает, истину не возвещает, поклонения себе не требует.  Живёт, поговаривали, один в Синих лесах, словно волк, и дичает помаленьку. То ли действительно просветился, то ли жуткое злодейство в сердце своём вынашивает…


Не любили в замке Гленмор и   в деревнях вблизи него отшельника Дрона. Никто к нему уже давно ни за истиной, ни за чем другим не ходил. Эдак за истиной-то пойдёшь – и смерть найдёшь лютую! Ну его!


- Страшно? – Дрон вдруг резким движением бросил на кучу валежника факел, свет которого чуть не ослепил Гектора, и  сучья вспыхнули – все, разом, превратившись в большой костёр.


- Не тебя, - кратко ответил Гектор, отворачивая лицо от огня.


- Да? А чего же ты боишься? Что леди Коанна с тобой в страну Нох – или ещё куда подальше – бежать не пожелает?


Гектор от изумления чуть не уронил меч – прямо в огонь.


- Откуда знаешь?!  - резко спросил он, отступив на пару шагов и вглядываясь в смутный силуэт по ту сторону костра.


- Слухами земля полнится, - неопределённо хмыкнул Дрон  и вдруг сказал такое, отчего у Гектора встали дыбом волосы на макушке: - Не бойся, парень… то есть, лорд Гектор. Леди Коанна с тобой, конечно, никуда не побежит… но и за брата твоего замуж не выйдет.


- Как?! – хрипло каркнул Гектор.


- Да очень просто. Ты вот сюда встань… костёр-то обойди, что ты в самое пламя лезешь, чудак?.. Вот. Становись здесь… Нет, не так – на колени.


Гектор давно не ощущал себя таким… беспомощным. Слабым. Послушным чужой воле… Заколдовал его Дрон этот непонятный, что ли?! Да – встанет он на колени, а Дрон ему голову сразу и оттяпает! Нашёл дурака! Но почему-то так и тянуло Гектора  опуститься на колени… Колдун  у него все силы отнял?..


- Нет, я не колдун, - совершенно серьёзно заявил Дрон. – И башку твою дурную и глупую я рубить не собираюсь. У меня и меча-то нет… в отличие от тебя. Да не дёргайся ты, парень, - ты же вслух говоришь, криком кричишь, сам того не замечая. Какой я тебе колдун? Сейчас я рядом с тобой на колени встану.

- И… что?


- Что, что - молиться будем.


Гектор вспомнил о долгих нудных службах в выстывшем насквозь родовом храме, где по серым стенам уныло карабкался и печально обвисал к выщербленному полу серый же плющ… тонкий голосок священника, не взмывавший, как то полагалось бы,  к круглому окну в куполе, а словно припадавший к каменным плитам пола… 


Молиться?.. С этим сумасшедшим?..


Дрон дёрнул его за руку, и Гектор рухнул на колени в снег.



- Давай, молись!


- О… о чём? – Гектор поерзал в ямке, промявшейся в глубоком снегу под его коленями. Ох, как сразу стало мокро и неудобно! И холодно.


- О любви, - просто и как-то деловито ответил Дрон. – Повторяй за мной: о Любовь, единственная сила, что правит и этим миром, и всеми мирами… Повторяй слово в слово! – и Дрон пребольно пихнул Гектора под ребра.


- О Любовь, единственная сила… - заледеневшие, потрескавшиеся на стылом ветру губы Гектора еле шевелились, он прикусил их, и по его подбородку скатилась и упала в снег капля крови.


- Покажи свою власть, свою боль, радость, печаль и великую мощь… - продолжил Дрон.


- Покажи… мощь… - сердце Гектора заколотилось в горле, и он внезапно согрелся –  сразу.


- Победи все иные силы, тебе противные… - Дрон говорил нараспев, еле заметно покачиваясь.


- Победи…


- И соедини меня с той, кого я люблю, если и она меня любит.


- И соедини… если любит…


Тишина упала на них с чёрного зимнего неба, где одиноким глазом циклопа нестерпимо ярко сияла бледно-зелёная луна.


Пауза затянулась. Трещал огонь, разбрасывая искры, и они с сердитым шипением гасли в снегу.


- И… и что дальше? – наконец, спросил Гектор.


- Возвращайся в замок, - будничным тоном ответил Дрон, поднимаясь с колен и потирая поясницу. Левое его колено отчётливо ревматически щёлкнуло.


- Куда?! Нет! Ты… вы что?! Я не могу! - Гектор вскочил на ноги. – Они же… Коанна и Сторвик… их  свадьба послезавтра! Нет – уже завтра!


- Не будет никакой свадьбы  Коанны и  Сторвика, ни завтра, ни послезавтра, олух ты эдакий, - ворчливо отозвался Дрон.


 Гектор так и не разглядел его лица, он видел лишь высокий тощий сутулый силуэт, закутанный в какое-то рваньё – то ли в тряпьё, то ли в старые вытертые звериные шкуры. Даже глаз не было видно под низко надвинутым то ли колпаком, то ли капюшоном. 


- Ты он души молился? – требовательно спросил Дрон.


- Да! – Гектор стукнул себя кулаком в грудь.


- Вот и я – от души. Значит, всё  в порядке.


- Но…


- Сейчас в лоб закатаю, - спокойно предупредил  Дрон. – Возвращайся в замок, дурень, кому говорю?!  Не состоится  их свадьба. Всё – изменился ход событий, и ты сам это сделал. Ну, и я подсобил, чем мог.


- А если всё же… - замирая, желая поверить и боясь этого пуще смерти, прошептал Гектор.


- Тьфу! Ну, тогда можешь прийти сюда,  в лес, и убить меня своим мечом.  А потом,  если захочешь, хоть сам им заколись. Всё уже в порядке, ты что, слов не понимаешь? Иди, иди отсюда, парень… лорд Гектор… иди домой…  устал я что-то… сил у меня много молитва отняла… поспать мне надо… пос… пать…


Гектор изумлённо уставился на тощую сутулую фигуру в обносках, вдруг рухнувшую к его ногам и моментально захрапевшую на весь лес. Разом, словно его ведром воды окатили, погас костёр.


- Сумасшедший… - Гектор отступил на шаг… на три… на десять… и вдруг оказался на дороге. – Сумасшедший! – уже  увереннее  повторил он и взглянул в небо. Тьма. Крошечная луна сверкает, словно молодой прозрачный бледно-зелёный берилл. – И я ненормальным буду, если поверю и вернусь в Гленмор!


Но почему-то ему очень хотелось поверить Дрону – и вернуться в замок.


До такой степени хотелось, что Гектор развернулся, поправил на поясе меч (котомку он уронил в снег, когда внезапно погас костёр) и чуть ли не бегом ринулся обратно, по своим следам, почти заметённым вьюгой.


********


Он не помнил, как добрался до замка, знакомого ему с детских лет до малейшей трещинки в серых камнях. Благополучно проскользнув мимо стражников - словно кто-то им глаза отвёл, пока он крался под сводами замковой арки! – Гектор, перескакивая через ступени, взлетел по узкой боковой каменной лестнице, неслышной кошачьей рысью пронёсся по коридору и внезапно оказался в своей опочивальне, где жарко полыхали поленья в камине.


В дубовом кресле у камина сидел его старший брат,  Сторвик, подперев твёрдый подбородок левой рукой. Правая его рука лежала на коленях. На ней была надета ратная  рукавица,  высокая,  доходившая почти до локтя. В отблесках пламени  сверкали   узкие металлические полосы и пластины.  


Гектор подошёл к камину, и Сторвик  медленно поднял голову.


Несколько секунд братья пристально смотрели друг другу в глаза.


- Она твоя, - коротко отчеканил Сторвик.


 - Кто?.. Я..


- Коанна станет твоей женой. После… то есть, уже завтра. Как и положено. Почти, - резко поправил себя Сторвик, - почти как положено.


- Но… как?! – Гектору казалось, что он спит и видит сон: о своём тайном побеге из замка, о встрече с отшель… да с каким ещё отшельником – с бывшим разбойником! – Дроном в ночном зимнем лесу; о неожиданной встрече со старшим братом в своей комнате, у камина… Вот сейчас.


- Я женат! – отрубил Сторвик.


Гектор покачнулся и опустился на резную дубовую  скамеечку, составлявшую пару с креслом: у него вдруг подломились ноги.


- Женат?!  Ты?! На ком?!


- На Нории Грант, дочери бургомистра нашей славной столицы -  великого города Сидинора, где имеет честь проживать великий король Абедин семнадцатый, государь и правитель великой страны Заветор, - нараспев, словно подражая королевским глашатаям, выделяя интонацией слово «великий», проговорил Сторвик. И уже обычным своим голосом добавил: - Уже полтора года.


- Тайный брак… вопреки воле короля… - прошептал Гектор.


- Уже не вопреки,  - спокойно сказал Сторвик и поддёрнул повыше ратную рукавицу. – Вчера у меня… у нас с Норией, леди Радборн, – да, теперь её будут именовать только так, и никак иначе, ибо она признана – самим королём признана! - членом нашей семьи, - родился сын. 


В камине затрещало полено, по потолку и стенам пробежали быстрые тени и растаяли, запутавшись в тяжёлых портьерах. 


- Назвали Гектором, - Сторвик не отводил взгляда от лица младшего брата. – И вчера же я признался во всём королю.


- И что? – замирая, спросил Гектор.


- Как видишь, я жив. Его величество изволил меня помиловать. Не знаю… если бы родилась дочь… не знаю. Но сын… Ты понимаешь?


- Понимаю, - Гектор кивнул и поднялся со скамеечки.


- Так вот: король меня помиловал, - Сторвик резко встал с кресла. - И завтра я уезжаю – в страну Нох. Я назначен командиром отряда королевских меченосцев. Надеюсь… надеюсь выжить. Во всяком случае, надеюсь, что не попаду в плен к этим… бабам-живодёркам, которые растят мужчин, как племенных бычков, в своих загонах.  Уж лучше смерть, я считаю!


Гектор невольно сглотнул.


- Ты не погибнешь, - неожиданно для себя самого вдруг уверенно заявил он. – Ты вернёшься – если не с полной победой, то со славой, - и вырастишь сына. И всех других ваших - с леди Норией  Радборн - детей.


- Откуда такая уверенность? – невесело усмехнулся Сторвик.


- Не знаю. Но так всё и будет, - просто ответил Гектор.


- Ну-ну… - Сторвик вновь усмехнулся. – Ладно. Ложись-ка спать, братец. Завтра – твоя свадьба. Обнимемся! –  приказал он. – Я уезжаю рано утром. Кто знает, увидимся ли ещё…


- Увидимся, - и Гектор, припав к плечу брата и оцарапав щёку о жесткую оторочку его камзола, прошептал – тихо, так, что Сторвик не расслышал его слов:  - ОНА знает – увидимся…


Они крепко обнялись. И лорд Сторвик Радборн, старший брат лорда Гектора Радборна, твёрдыми шагами покинул опочивальню младшего брата.



*******



Свадьба лорда Гектора Радборна и леди Коанны Правенар была скромной. Отцы жениха и невесты рассудили, что во время  изнурительной многолетней войны со страной Нох неуместно затевать пышное празднество в королевском замке, в столице, где, согласно обычаю, сочетались узами брака дети Братьев Боя – старшие сыновья и дочери высоких лордов королевства. Тем более,  что старший-то сын лорда Радборна, лорд Сторвик, и не мог бы выступить в роли жениха, находящегося под особым королевским покровительством. 


Король Абедин Семнадцатый изволил дать своё милостивое согласие на скромную свадьбу в замке Гленмор, приехал за часок, чтобы благословить молодых, осушил огромный кубок вина, отведал жареной кабанятины и отбыл обратно, в столицу, по неотложным государственным делам.


 А в замке и в окрестных деревнях продолжился праздник – горели костры, на которых жарились на вертелах кабаны и дичина, тёмный и светлый эль лился рекой, и каждый, даже самый бедный,  крестьянин-виллан мог взять себе столько мяса и хлеба, сколько он сможет съесть, да ещё и за пазухой унести. И каждому члену крестьянской общины  – под запись, дабы нечестные люди не смогли дважды воспользоваться щедростью старого лорда, Огнима Радборна, - выдавался в подарок полновесный серебряный пенни. 


Глубокой ночью, когда гости - высокие лорды и их приближённые –  оставили молодых в покое, перестав поздравлять их каждую минуту,  и принялись смотреть представления бродячих акробатов и слушать песни странствующих менестрелей, толпой явившихся в замок на свадьбу, Гектор и Коанна в сопровождении счастливых, с раскрасневшимися лицами, слуг и служанок проследовали в свою опочивальню, сами затворили за собою изнутри тяжёлые дубовые двери  и наконец-то остались наедине.


- Поверить не могу… - всхлипнула Коанна, падая Гектору на грудь и крепко его обнимая. – Всё так неожиданно, словно само собой, устроилось! Это… это чудо!


- Милая… погоди минутку, - тихо шепнул ей на ухо Гектор, лаская густые тяжёлые пряди её тёмных волос.


- Что? Что такое, любимый?


- Давай… давай помолимся, Коанна.


- О нас? – радостно откликнулась молодая жена Гектора и с готовностью опустилась рядом с супругом на колени.


- И о нас тоже. Но сперва…вначале мы помолимся о моём брате, а твоём девере  Сторвике, о его жене и об их детях. И ещё кое о ком… есть один такой человек, ты его вряд ли знаешь.  И… и обо всех людях на всём белом свете. Ты согласна?


Коанна кивнула:


- Ну конечно! Я на всё согласна, о чём бы ты меня ни попросил – я же люблю тебя!


- Да?.. Это хорошо… А в страну Нох ты бы со мной убежала,  если бы Сторвик не был женат и тебе, согласно обычаю, пришлось бы стать его женой?


Коанна закусила губу, и её тёмные глаза, в которых отражалось пламя свечей и огонь, полыхавший в камине, скрылись под  тяжёлыми веками:


- В страну Нох?! Не… не знаю…  Наверное…  Да! С тобой – убежала бы! Но ведь там совсем другие обычаи… Нам бы там тяжело пришлось, -  она невольно поёжилась и открыла глаза.


- Повсюду  – один обычай, только мало кто о нём знает и мало кто помнит его, - прошептал Гектор – и будто вновь увидел пламя костра в тёмном ледяном зимнем лесу и смутную сутулую фигуру, замотанную в немыслимое рваньё.


- Что? Ты о чём? – удивилась Коанна. 


- Давай помолимся, Коанна, - Гектор взял жену за руку. – Повторяй за мной,  дорогая… всем сердцем прочувствуй эти слова – и повторяй… Ты готова?


- Готова, любимый!


- О Любовь, единственная сила, что правит и этим миром, и другими мирами… - медленно начал Гектор.


Перед его внутренним взором, наслаиваясь одна на другую, вдруг замелькали поразительные картины.  Призрачные, но, в то же время, абсолютно реальные люди чередой прошли перед ним:  в непривычных одеждах, едущие куда-то в ярких блестящих безлошадных экипажах… толстые, тускло-серебристые брёвна с заострёнными концами взмыли в синие небеса, и из мгновенно образовавшихся плотных туч повалил густыми, как снег,  хлопьями пепел, засыпая и цветники, и заброшенные могилы… в каком-то дворике прыгали и визжали  дети в одеждах, украшенных мелкими пёстрыми рисунками, девочки – вместе с мальчиками… глаза, глядящие в глаза – с нежными или злыми улыбками… младенец рождался в белой комнате, на белейшей постели, заливая её своей кровью, и юная мать, кричавшая  от боли родовых схваток, уже готова была улыбнуться ему дрожащими губами, смаргивая слёзы…


- Да… всюду один обычай, один закон, - повторил Гектор, когда они с молодой женой закончили молиться. – Везде и всегда!



© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №214111601879

----------

Архимаг (12.07.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Уктрампотия, или месть инопланетянам

Фантастический юмористический рассказ
_______________________________________


     В прежних жизнях меня двадцать четыре раза похищали инопланетяне.

     Воплотившись в двадцать пятый раз, я поняла, что с меня хватит, и решила им жестоко отомстить. День за днём я разрабатывала самые изощрённые способы мести. Но все они были либо трудноосуществимы, либо в принципе невозможны, так как на Земле ещё не имелось ни летающих тарелок,  ни бластеров (кроме изготовленных по заказу Лукаса и ему подобных  в Голливуде,   но эта бутафория никак для моих целей не подходила), ни даже мало-мальски приличного разрушителя планет или приборов для мгновенной телепортации в нужную точку Вселенной.

     А кроме того, чтобы иметь возможность им отомстить, надо было оказаться с инопланетянами в тесном контакте. Лучше всего – на их планете. Неважно, на какой именно: все инопланетяне, в общем-то, похожи друг на друга – это крайне  агрессивные, тупые, злобные и мелочные создания. (Ну, почти все. Встречаются и исключения, но они крайне редки). То есть, необходимо было, чтобы меня… в очередной раз похитили с родной планеты.

     И вот тут-то и произошёл «сбой программы»: меня почему-то больше не похищали! Может быть, они прочли сквозь разделяющие нас мириады парсеков мои мысли, может, просто решили, что я больше не представляю для них никакого интереса, поскольку они уже выкачали из меня всю необходимую им информацию. Как бы там ни было, в моём двадцать пятом воплощении меня никто не желал похищать, и что мне с этим  делать – я не знала. Надо было принимать срочные меры.

     Я принялась прогуливаться по ночам возле охраняемых военных объектов нашего города. После семнадцатого по счёту объяснения в военной прокуратуре города  звёздопогонники махнули на меня рукой, решив, что я – просто безобидная городская сумасшедшая. Слава Богу, проверять эту версию они не стали, иначе весь отпущенный мне срок своего двадцать пятого воплощения я бы провела в дурдоме.  Правда, оттуда людей похищают почему-то гораздо чаще, нежели из всех прочих мест на Земле, но, поразмыслив, я всё же решила не портить  свою очередную биографию.

     Я записалась в городское общество уфологов и недели три подряд добросовестно выслушивала скучнейшие и длиннейшие доклады его членов, из которых следовал вот какой вывод: НЛО – скорее всего, и - к большому сожалению, - всё же, миф, но… чего только на белом свете не бывает!

     Сочтя, что я зря трачу своё драгоценное время – ведь неизвестно, сколько лет я проведу в этом воплощении и как скоро последует воплощение за номером двадцать шесть, - я временно отложила планы мести инопланетянам и решила заняться своей личной жизнью. Тем более, что моя очередная мама уже пропилила мне все мозги на эту тему. Мол, я уже на четвёртом курсе и тому подобное, и все мои подруги  давно радуют своих мам, повыходив замуж и нарожав им внуков.

     Мне было, в общем-то, всё равно, с кем именно связать свою двадцать пятую по счёту молодую жизнь, лишь бы муж впоследствии не висел у меня на мозгах, как это делала мама. Ну, и чтобы он был моего нынешнего возраста или чуть старше, с деньгами и не урод. И, желательно, не полный идиот и не эгоист до кончиков ногтей.

     Короче, чтобы найти такого мужчину,  мне пришлось обшарить сверху донизу весь наш химико-технологический институт, три высших военных училища нашего города, медицинский вуз, а также полностью деморализовать немногочисленный мальчиковый контингент  городского педвуза. 

     В итоге – полный ноль. Мужчины, соответствующего всем статьям моих высоких критериев, похоже, просто не существовало в природе. Во всяком случае, в нашем городе такового не имелось. Даже среди преподавателей всех этих учебных заведений, тем более, что они были намного старше, чем мне требовалось. Другие страны отпадали – мама не отпустила бы меня на ПМЖ даже за двадцать километров, в соседний город, где ныне обитала моя подружка Ленка, вышедшая замуж в прошлом году и переехавшая в тот город к мужу.

     Я намекнула маме, что хочу попробовать покорить Москву. Мама решительно возразила – при переводе в вуз того же профиля я рискую потерять целый курс, то есть, один год, это раз, и окончательно засидеться в девках, это - два,   ибо в Москве и своих красавиц полна коробочка.

     Я оказалась в тупике и уже начала подумывать о том, чтобы подкопить денег и тайком сбежать в Тибет. Оттуда всё же поближе к Большому Космосу, и, может, меня наконец опять  похитят… и я - наконец-то – им всем отомщу!

     И тут появился Он.

     Он был идеален. Почти. То есть, Он полностью подпадал под мои высокие требования к будущему супругу. Я зацепила Его на межвузовской Олимпиаде по лёгкой атлетике – пришла на стадион болеть за своих химиков и увидела это чудо в компании знакомых медиков. Познакомиться с Ним – это было дело техники, и знакомство увенчалось быстрым успехом:  Он прилип ко мне мгновенно и больше уже не отлипал. Выяснилось, что Он перевёлся в наш медвуз из какой-то Тьмутаракани (и при этом курс не потерял, на что я не преминула указать своей маме впоследствии, познакомив её со своим избранником). 

     Что Он во мне нашёл – я понятия не имела. То есть, что я красива, как Елена Троянская,  – я знаю. Что умна, как сам Дьявол, - догадываюсь. Но при Его-то выдающейся, какой-то неземной внешности Он вполне бы мог покорить хоть Жанну Агузарову – в её молодые годы, - или даже саму Ксению Собчак, или Анфису Чехову! А то и нашу всенародно известную скандально-пикантную балерину, которая больше уже не балерина, а талантливая «самопиарщица». Фамилия её, как вы все знаете, начинается на букву «В».

     Да, Он был ПОЧТИ идеален. Вскоре я узнала, в чём заключается это «почти», и чуть было не дала задний ход в наших отношениях, но было уже поздно: моя мама, с которой я Его познакомила, по уши втрескалась в будущего зятя с первого взгляда и всерьёз заявила мне – если я не выйду замуж за это чудо, и как можно скорее, она, мама, утопится в нашей городской речке, отречётся от родной дочери через газету и уйдёт в монастырь. Да-да, именно в таком порядке.

     Так что же это за ПОЧТИ, такое ужасное, что я чуть было не повернула оглобли и не отказалась от брака с красивым, умным, хорошо обеспеченным (спасибо Его родителям!) Женечкой Кустоваевым? Вы ни за что не догадаетесь, пока я сама вам не скажу.

     Нет, Он не был извращенцем. Он не прятал от меня,  будущей жены, свою стипендию, а потом – и зарплату. Он не капризничал по поводу еды – что для будущего врача очень и очень странно! – даже если, замотавшись с учёбой, я «подавала» ему чёрствые, трёхдневной давности, бутерброды с позеленевшей (местами) колбасой. Он не швырялся по ночам камнями в бродячих кошек, орущих под окнами, и помнил, когда у меня и моей мамы день рождения. Он – вы не поверите! – Он даже САМ СТИРАЛ СВОИ ТРУСЫ И НОСКИ!!!

     Но… Он не верил ни в инопланетян, ни в реинкарнацию.

     Меня это, признаться, здорово подкосило. Когда я однажды попыталась донести до Него – в очень мягкой форме – всю историю своих прежних воплощений и похищений, Он как-то странно  на меня посмотрел, зачем-то пощупал мой пульс, велел показать язык и попытался было оттянуть книзу моё левое нижнее веко, за что тут же и схлопотал по лапам. Затем Он глубоко о чём-то задумался и, машинально потирая отбитые мною кисти рук, спросил – не пыталась ли  я в юности писать стихи и фантастические рассказы? Нет, не пыталась, ответила я. Он посоветовал – а ты попробуй! С твоей-то, мол, фантазией… Я плюнула и ушла в кухню – готовить обед.

     Кстати, Он обожал компоты, которые в нашем доме варила исключительно моя очередная мама. Особенно хорошо ей удавался грушевый компот. Она варила его вечером, литра три разом,  и ставила большую банку на окошко, чтобы он к утру остыл, заботливо прикрыв горлышко банки блюдечком. Я, в основном, «работала» по мясу – когда у меня находилось для этого время, свободное от учёбы и от выстраивания ужасных планов моей жестокой мести инопланетянам. Мы уже жили одной маленькой, но счастливой семьёй, хотя официально ещё не были расписаны с Женей.

     Дату свадьбы нам назначили на восемнадцатое число следующего месяца.
Что-то в этой дате меня смущало, но я всё никак не могла сообразить – что именно.

     И только накануне свадьбы, семнадцатого марта, до меня дошло: это же роковая для меня дата! Меня ВСЕГДА, во всех моих прежних воплощениях, похищали именно восемнадцатого числа! 

     Месяц значения не имел – это мог быть и месяц сбора урожая во времена царя Хамураппи (тогда я была придворной жрицей, и меня, насколько я помню, с большим шиком принародно казнили за какую-то мелкую провинность); и восемнадцатое трюмера в революционной Франции, при Конвенте (тогда мне напрочь отттяпали на гильотине мою аристократическую голову);  и восемнадцатое мая в Ивано-Франковске в 1905 году, когда все шестнадцать рабочих картонажной фабрики города вдруг решили объявить забастовку – по примеру рабочих в больших городах, Москве и Санкт-Петербурге (тогда меня расстрелял какой-то казак, когда я несла в мятых жестяных судочках  листовки вместо обеда для своего мужа-картонажника). 
Но число всегда было восемнадцатым!

     Я так и села в постели, больно стукнувшись челюстью о собственные коленки – слишком быстро согнула ноги. Женя, слава Богу, не проснулся от моего резкого движения. Он перевернулся на другой бок и сквозь сон пробормотал какую-то невнятную фразу. Что-то типа:

- Всё в порядке… она уже готова… - и еле слышно добавил странное слово, выговорив его по слогам: - Ук-трам-пот!

     И тут я всё поняла. Всё - и сразу. Сразу - и одновременно.

     УКТРАМПОТ! Это же… да, это название той самой планеты, на которой надо мною больше всего изгалялись эти противные инопланетяне! Они меня взвешивали; они меня измеряли; они меня допрашивали – невыносимо визгливыми голосами; наконец, они меня, гады… щекотали!!! Я побывала на их мерзкой, жаркой, как сто Африк разом, планете не менее пятнадцати раз! И именно из-за уктрампотцев – чтоб их там их местные аналоги  африканских крокодилов сожрали! – я и решила отомстить, страшно и жестоко, всем инопланетянам во всех имеющихся Вселенных, коих я ещё встречу на всех своих будущих жизненных путях!..

     Так… Женечка у нас, стало быть, укртампотец?!  И восемнадцатого числа… то есть, завтра… после нашей свадьбы, видимо… и произойдёт очередное похищение моего драгоценного воплощения?!

     Всё ясно. Надо принимать срочные меры! Но… какие?! Ведь все, все, буквально все мои, тщательно продуманные,  планы мести инопланетянам – неосуществимы. Как по причине технологической отсталости планеты Земля в целом, как я уже говорила, так и по причине моей личной отсталости в этом плане. Не поливать же мне будущего супруга соляной или серной кислотой, предварительно похитив её из лаборатории нашего химико-технологического института, дабы проверить – а что у него под кожей, жабры или, не дай Бог, щупальца?! Если Его кожа – хитроумный скафандр, в котором Он разгуливает по нашей зелёной планете, то под ним может быть всё, что угодно, ибо уктрампотцы – непревзойдённые метаморфанты и могут, в случае необходимости, отрастить себе любой орган, от хвоста до органического био-пропеллера с  перепончатыми  лопастями!

     Думай, Лера, думай, приказала я себе, и думай  быстро! Что для меня важнее: любовь – или месть? Месть – или любовь? Я ведь влюблена в этого коварного уктрампотца, как бешеная кошка!

     И тут меня вновь осенило.

     Я помнила название их столицы. Столицы всей планеты – они обогнали Землю в развитии эдак  на десять-двенадцать тысяч лет, и каждая планета в их секторе Галактики имела  собственную единую столицу. Без поллитры, как говорится, такое и не выговорить, но я не пью, это во-первых, и всё спиртное в нашем доме сейчас под строгим контролем, ввиду завтрашнего свадебного торжества,  это во-вторых. Так что пришлось мне на трезвую голову скатать губы в трубочку, пальцем прижать верхнюю губу к носу, наклониться к Жене – я, увы, не знала его настоящее, уктрампотское, имя, - и ласково, отчётливо проговаривая каждый этот жуткий звук, рявкнуть ему в самое ухо:

- Ккрыггждфрумжггххряжч!

- А?! – так и вскинулся на постели мой любимый инопланетянин.

- Ккрыггждфрумжггххряжч! – громко повторила я, глядя прямо в его расширившиеся от сна – или от ужаса из-за того, что я его раскусила-таки! - зрачки.

     Пауза затянулась так надолго, что я вдруг испугалась – ведь восемнадцатое число, наверняка, уже наступило, и что будет, если Женя телепортирует  меня на Уктрампотию  немедленно, прямо из нашей постели – непричёсанную, без вещей и денег, в одной лишь пижаме и босиком?..

     Наконец, Он  (я пишу Он с большой буквы всё это время, потому что так надо.  Потому что я очень сильно Его люблю!) отвёл глаза от моего лица, тоже сел в постели, обхватив руками колени, как я, и сказал куда-то в пространство:

- Теперь уж ничего не поделаешь…  Свадьба состоится…

     Я прекрасно понимала, что нас сейчас слушают Его соплеменники-уктрампотцы, поэтому задрала голову, уставилась в левый угол потолка и негромко, но твёрдо заявила:

- Всё! Больше вы меня не достанете! Это Я Его у вас похищаю – и именно восемнадцатого числа! И катитесь вы все… - тут я употребила уктрампотский  эквивалент нашего слова «чёрт» - … катитесь вы все к ЗДЖРНФРУЙЕЙСШТРСУ! Поняли меня, гады?!

     Женя как-то странно дёрнулся и попытался отодвинуться от меня подальше, забившись  в уголок кровати, к стеночке, но тут в дверь нашей комнаты постучала моя двадцать пятая мама.

- Женечка… Лера, извини, мне показалось, или ты чихнула? Выпей аскорбинку… Извини, но…

- Что – «но»?! – грозно вопросила я. Как же она некстати-то!

- Как ты со мной разговариваешь?! – возмутилась было мама, но тут же переключилась на любимого будущего зятя и с умильной улыбкой засюсюкала: - Женечка, ты просил, чтобы я с утра, как обычно, налила тебе стаканчик свежего компотика… а уже, между прочим, семь часов утра… и вам пора собираться. В восемь придёт парикмахерша, делать  Лерочке укладку. Регистрация вашего брака – в 10 утра, вы почти самые первые в очереди. Так что – вставайте и готовьтесь  к самому знаменательному и радостному событию в вашей жизни!

- Спасибо, Инга Михайловна, - каким-то «обесцвеченным» тоном, без единого признака каких-либо  эмоций, отозвался Женя и встал с кровати. – Да, я просил… - и он пристально посмотрел на меня, -  как обычно… стаканчик компотика!  С… УТРА…  КОМПОТИКА!

     Я лишь усмехнулась и тоже выбралась из постели. Он мне зубы не заговорит и спагетти на уши не накрутит, пусть даже и не надеется – я-таки раскусила этого уктрампотца!  И пусть меня теперь похищают, сколько им угодно раз: я сама, выйдя замуж ровно через три часа, стану инопланетянкой – уктрампоткой! А следовательно, обрету межпланетную дипломатическую неприкосновенность и защиту от  любых возможных похищений своей драгоценной личности, сколько бы её ни ждало ещё воплощений в будущем. 

     Странно, но факт –  уктрампотцев почему-то никто из всех прочих инопланетян никогда не похищает. Так что я стала первым в истории всех Вселенных земным существом, которому – которой! – удалось невозможное: я сама похитила инопланетянина!

     И пусть Он только попробует когда-нибудь, когда я с пристрастием его обо всём расспрошу, обмануть меня и заявить, что Он, мол, просто во сне оговорился, прося у моей мамы своего любимого компотика; и что Он, мол, не верит в пришельцев и в реинкарнацию, как и во все прочие, очевидные для всех нормальных людей вещи. Или пусть попробует отрастить лопасти на спине и улететь – Карлсон из уктрампотца в наших, земных, условиях не получится никогда!  Я Его раскусила, и наши будущие дети, земляне-уктрампотцы, крепко привяжут его к нашей Вселенной, к планете Земля и к нашему городу. Ну, и ко мне с моей двадцать пятой мамой – лично. Уж об этом-то я позабочусь, ибо знаю   из прежних похищений своих прежних воплощений,  что уктрампотцы -  самые верные в браке существа. У них вообще НЕ БЫВАЕТ разводов! А биологически мы полностью с ними совместимы, невзирая на весь их метаморфизм и приспособленчество к условиям окружающей их в данный временной отрезок  среды.

     И пусть Женечка пьёт свой любимый компот по утрам, по вечерам и даже им обедает все отмерянные нам  будущие годы нашей  совместной жизни – ничегошеньки Он мне этим не докажет. Потому что укртампотцы – самые большие любители компота во всех известных мне Вселенных, где я уже успела побывать, и где, возможно, мы ещё побываем  вместе с мужем и нашими  детьми, которых я постараюсь нарожать как можно больше. И посетим мы иные миры уже как дорогие гости, а не как граждане, похищенные какими-то посторонними нам инопланетянами.

     А особенно любят уктрампотцы грушевый компот, который моей двадцать пятой маме удаётся лучше всего на свете!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2014
Свидетельство о публикации №214092401935

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Михайловское
__________________


Михайловское... Пушкин бродит где-то,
Зажав под мышкой смятые листы.
Всё - в брызгах света... Проплывает лето,
Сияет солнце с синей высоты.

Скамейка с запрокинутою спинкой,
Дорожка под ногой - как чей-то след.
А где-то Пушкин бродит невидимкой
И пишет милой женщине сонет.

На небе - россыпь белых звёздных строчек;
Рожденье слов при маленькой свече...
Всё пишет Пушкин, всё не ставит точку,
И лунный луч - прохладой на плече...


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082109248

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Весенний ливень
___________________


Льёт дождь. Раскрытый зонт над головою,
В реке асфальта тонут фонари.
Москва, как я люблю тебя - такою!
Погода, свой каприз ещё раз повтори:

Пускай струна дождя звучит весёлым басом,
Потоки нот струятся с высоты,
Как если б кто-то вышел с контрабасом
Ловить Весны приметные черты!

Дождь распоясался: он бьётся с сильным ветром,
Он зонтик рвёт из рук и мнёт полы плаща,
В один хорал стремится слиться с Летом,
Свистит его упругая праща...

Он победил: вливаюсь в эти струи,
Не нужно зонтика - давно мой плащ промок!
Я невозможную Москву себе рисую -
Мне в этом сумасшедший дождь помог!


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2013
Свидетельство о публикации №113082109291

----------


## p.milova92

Прочитала все ,и ,мурашки по коже. Давно так не "забирало". Правильно автор сказала. А я то все мучалась раньше - почему так произведения отличаются? Так одни пишут графоманы, или по контракту строчат.Автор мои мысли в слова облачила.  А другие создает писатель, с муками, страданиями, куски себя вкладывает. И еще такая вещь- когда страдается, лучше пишется. И стихи получаются яркие, пронзительные, глубокие.

----------

Тигра Полосатая (23.08.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Златовласка-Осень
_____________________


Вот и снова к нам приходит Осень-Златовласка,
На полях, в лесах и в душах расцветает сказка;
Пестроткаными коврами выстланы дороги
И деревья надевают золотые тоги;

Сон, как плод, налился мёдом - значит, время сбора,
Храмы полнятся народом, людно у собора;
Осень тёплыми тонами пишет нам картины,
Осень тихими шагами бродит у стремнины

И кораблики пускает – листья золотые…
Сердце жжёт, не отпускает… Мы же – молодые!..
Обновляйся же, душа – мы об этом просим!..
К нам приходит не спеша Златовласка – Осень.


00 Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2016
Свидетельство о публикации №116082305400

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Прочитала все ,и ,мурашки по коже. Давно так не "забирало". Правильно автор сказала. А я то все мучалась раньше - почему так произведения отличаются? Так одни пишут графоманы, или по контракту строчат.Автор мои мысли в слова облачила.  А другие создает писатель, с муками, страданиями, куски себя вкладывает. И еще такая вещь- когда страдается, лучше пишется. И стихи получаются яркие, пронзительные, глубокие.


Совершенно верно, когда страдается, лучше пишется. И когда не только тебе лично страдается. ))
Писатель - это живой камертон, он отзывается на эмоции и других людей, иначе он мог бы писать только о себе, любимом, и его произведения были бы интересны лишь ему одному. )))

Спасибо! ))))

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Моё стихотворение "Златовласка-Осень" положили на музыку! ))))


https://yadi.sk/d/U_R8XmcbuajTr

----------

Архимаг (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Сделала слайд-шоу - впервые в жизни, приклеим к мелодии - и будет клип! )))

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Клип готов! )))
Стихи мои, фотографии мои, музыка Владимира-Лабуха.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ad9lFUshf5o

----------

Архимаг (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Монтаж - моего мужа. )))

----------


## Lari2

Стихотворения хорошие  :Yes4:

----------

Тигра Полосатая (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

*Lari2*, спасибо. ))) На некоторые из стихотворений меня и приняли в Союз писателей, ещё в при совке. )))

________________

Сделали ещё один клип. Стихи мои, музыка и исполнение Владимира-лабуха (мой знакомый с другого ресурса).

----------

Архимаг (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Повторю первую песню, "Осень-Златовласка", в первый раз не разобралась в опциях и выложила просто ссылку.

----------

Архимаг (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Чуть выше опечаталась - за некоторые стихотворения приняли в Союз писателей. ))) Клавиатура подвела, я ошибку в слове допустила.

----------


## Архимаг

Хорошие песни получились :)

----------

Тигра Полосатая (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

> Хорошие песни получились :)


Ты отлично сделал клипы. )))) Спасибо, супруг! ))))

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Шаги любви
___________________


Кто знает, что случится с нами,
Кто скажет наперёд?
Неотвратимыми шагами
Любовь ко всем придёт.

Поют ли птицы, стонет ветер,
Ломается на реках лёд –
Сердца найдут, кого им встретить,
И к ним любовь придёт.

В житейских бурях выживая,
Мы движемся вперёд… Вперёд –
Бесцельно? Не всегда мы знаем,
Но к нам любовь – придёт.

Она сама уловит случай,
Она умнее нас,
И так, наверно, много лучше:
Она всегда – «сейчас».

Готовы или нет мы сами -
Она своё возьмёт:
Неотвратимыми шагами
Любовь к ТЕБЕ идёт.


(11.03.2017)


© Copyright: Светлана Догаева, 2017
Свидетельство о публикации №117031104427

----------


## Тигра Полосатая

Итак, сегодня я выложила свою сказку на сайтах ПРОЗА.РУ и СТИХИ.РУ.
Можно пройти по одной из ссылок на мои страницы и найти сказку в списке опубликованных произведений.
Сказка называется: "Неделя колдовства". 

Моя страница на ПРОЗА.РУ:  http://www.proza.ru/avtor/svetldog

Моя страница на СТИХИ.РУ:  http://www.stihi.ru/avtor/svdogaeva


Там ещё моя сказка: "Чёт - нечет", повесть для юношества: "Рыжее счастье" и два иронических детектива. ))) И всякие мелкие вещицы, в прозе и в стихах.

----------

